# الرد على 100 سؤال محتاج لأجابة لكاتبه خطاب المصري



## M a K a R i O u S (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين ​ 


*السؤال الأول*
*( التجسد) هل تجسد الله . أم أرسل أبنه الوحيد ؟*
*يعتقد الأرثوذكس أن الله سبحانه وتعالى قد أخذ جسد بشري وأتى بنفسه للعالم بينما نجد أن كاتب إنجيل يوحنا يقول : لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل أبنه الوحيد . 3 عدد 16 و قال يوحنا في رسالته الأولى : إن الله قد أرسل ابنه الوحيد إلى العالم لكي نحيا به .. يوحنا 4 عدد 9 *
*ونحن نسأل : هل الله قد تجسد كما تزعمون وأتى بنفسه للعالم أم انه أرسل للعالم ابنه الوحيد كما تزعم النصوص؟ ومما لا شك فيه أن الراسل غير المرسل والباعث غير المبعوث . وهناك العديد من النصوص التي تنص على أن الله لم يتجسد وينزل ولكنه أرسل ابنه للعالم انظر الرسالة الأولى ليوحنا 4 عدد 14*​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال الاول ​ 



*السؤال الثاني*
*( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا استمرار العقوبات حتى بعد الفداء ؟*
*يؤمن النصارى بعدل الله وأنه إله عادل . وقد ذكر كتابهم المقدس العقاب الذي شمل آدم وحواء والحية بعد قصة السقوط وهذا العقاب قد شملهم بالآتي : *
*( 1 ) أوجاع الحمل والولادة لحواء . [ تكوين 4 عدد 2 ] *
*( 2 ) دوام العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية *
*( 3 ) لعنة التربة التي يعتمد عليها الإنسان في حياته على الأرض [ تكوين 3 عدد 17 - 19 ] *
*( 4 ) عقوبة الرب للحية التي أغوت حواء بأن جعلها تسعى على بطنها [ تكوين 3 عدد 14 ]*
*والسؤال المطروح هو : بما أن الله عادل . . وقد صالحنا بصلب المسيح المزعوم . . فلماذا لم تنتهي هذه العقوبات . ؟ لماذا ما زالت الحية تسعى على بطنها ؟ لماذا ما زالت المرأة تصاب بأوجاع الحمل والولادة ؟ لماذا لم تنتهي العداوة بين نسل المرأة والحية ؟ ... ألستم تقولون أن الله صالحنا بموت المسيح على الصليب فلماذا ما زالت المرأة تلد بالأوجاع - لدرجة أن البعض منهن يستخدمن المخدر من شدة الألم - ولماذا عقاب الاشتياق ما زال موجوداً منها ومن الرجل ؟ ولماذا ما زال عقاب الرب للحية بأن تمشي على بطنها مستمراً (تكوين 3 : 14 ) ؟؟! *
*أين هو عدل الله بحسب إيمانكم ؟؟ ونلاحظ أيضا أن الله أعطى عقوبة لآدم " بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً .. ملعونة الأرض بسببك . بالتعب تأكل منها" ( تكوين 3: 17, 19) فلماذا ما تزال هذه العقوبات قائمة ؟! أم أنها باقية للذكرى كما قال البابا شنودة في إحدى كتاباته ؟!!! *
*هل من عدل الله بعد أن خلصنا المسيح وصالحنا أن يُبقي هذه العقوبات؟*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال الثانى ​ 


*السؤال الثالث*
*( صفات الرب ) هل الله ينقض عهده أم لا ينقض عهده : *
*مزمور89 عدد 34: لا انقض عهدي ولا اغيّر ما خرج من شفتيّ. (svd)*
*هذا هو الطبيعي وهذا هو المقبول في صفات الله سبحانه وتعالى أن الله ليس بناقض للعهد كما في المزمور 89 عدد 34 وهو كلام الله لداوود ولكننا نجد أن الرب نقض عهده في موضع آخر فانظر ماذا يقول في زكريا الإصحاح 11 عدد10-11*
*زكريا11 عدد10: فأخذت عصاي نعمة وقصفتها لانقض عهدي الذي قطعته مع كل الأسباط. (11) فنقض في ذلك اليوم وهكذا علم أذل الغنم المنتظرون لي إنها كلمة الرب. (svd)*​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال الثالث​ 


*السؤال الرابع*
*( الصلب والفداء ) السبب الرئيس هو إبليس فلماذا لم يمت إبليس ؟*
*لقد ادعى بولس مؤسس المسيحية المحرفة بأن أجرة الخطية الموت ، فإذا كانت أجرة الخطية الموت فلماذا لم يمت إبليس المتسبب الرئيسي للخطية والذي هو صاحب كل خطية في العالم ؟ نريد إجابة مقنعة بحسب عدل الله الذي تدعونه . ومع العلم أن الله إختار أن يفدي آدم أو ذرية آدم ولم يفدي إبليس مع أن إبليس كان من أبناء الله كما في سفر أيوب1: 6 وكان ذات يوم انه جاء بنو الله ليمثلوا امام الرب وجاء الشيطان ايضا في وسطهم. وغير هذا في أيوب 2 عدد 1 وإستمرت علاقة الشيطان بالرب وتكليف الرب للشيطان بمهام كما كلفه بضرب أيوب بقرح ردئ وغيره من الأمور , مما يعني إستمرار العلاقة بين الرب والشيطان فلماذا لم يعاقبه الله كما عاقب آدم ؟ أو يكفر عنه كما كفر عن آدم ؟ حقيقة نحتاج إلى إجابة.*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال الرابع ​ 




*السؤال الخامس*
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) علاقة الأقانيم بعضها ببعض*
*تدَّعون أن الأب والابن والروح القدس ثلاثة أقانيم متحدة ، فهل تعتمد هذه الأقانيم على بعضها البعض؟ وهل لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر أن يقوم بها؟ فإن كانوا يعتمدون على بعضهم فليس أي منهم إله، لأن الإله لا يعتمد على غيره. وإن كانوا لا يعتمدون على بعضهم، فيكونون حينئذٍ ثلاثة آلهه وليس إلهاً واحداً. وبالمثل إن كان لكل منهم وظيفة لا يستطيع الآخر القيام بها ، لا يكون أى منهم إله ، لأن الله كامل ، وعلى كل شيء قدير. وإن كان لكل منهم وظيفة محددة ، يكون كل منهم إله ناقص ، ولا يُقرُّ دينكم هذا.*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال الخامس ​ 



*السؤال السادس*
*( التجسد ) أين الدليل على انه إنسان كامل ؟*
*هل قال المسيح لتلاميذه وأتباعه، إنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي؟ وأنه إله كامل وإنسان كامل ؟ نطالب النصارى بالأدلة النقلية من الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح التي تثبت ذلك . *
*وإذا كان المسيح إنسان كامل فهل يعني هذا انه يشتهي النساء كأي إنسان كامل وان قضيبه الذكري كان ينتصب كأي إنسان كامل ؟! *
*ثم إذا كان الناسوت واللاهوت هو ركيزة أساسية في النصرانية وسبب من أسباب الانقسام والحروب والاضطهاد والكراهية بين النصارى. فماذا قال المسيح عنها؟ كيف شرحها لهم؟*​ 
*وإذا كان هذا من البدع التي ابتدعوها بعد السيد المسيح عليه السلام فكيف يكون أساس الدين وأكثر الأمور جدالا حولها لم يشرعه الله ولم يتكلم عنها المسيح؟*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال السادس​ 


*السؤال السابع*
*( أخطاء ) هل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لا ?*
*(وَلَمْ تُنْجِبْ مِيكَالُ بِنْتُ شَاوُلَ وَلَداً إِلَى يَوْمِ مَوْتِهَا( [صموئيل الثاني 6 عدد23].*
*نفهم من النص السابق أنها لم تنجب أبداً حتى يوم مولدها , لكن نجد العكس في النص التالي :*
*(فَأَخَذَ الْمَلِكُ، أَرْمُونِيَ وَمَفِبيُوشَثَ ابْنَيْ رِصْفَةَ ابْنَةِ أَيَّةَ اللَّذَيْنِ وَلَدَتْهُمَا لِشَاوُلَ، وَأَبْنَاءَ مِيكَالَ ابْنَةِ شَاوُلَ الْخَمْسَةَ الَّذِينَ أَنْجَبَتْهُمْ لِعَدْرِيئِيلَ ابْنِ بَرْزِلاَيَ الْمَحُولِيِّ [صموئيل الثاني 21 عدد 8].*
*فهل أنجبت ميكال بنت شاول أم لم تنجب ؟ نريد إجابة أيها العقلاء .*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال السابع http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1393473&postcount=9​




*السؤال الثامن*
*( أخطاء الشريعة ) هل القتل حرام أم حلال ؟ *
*قال الرب لموسى في الوصايا العشر : لا تقتل . لا تزني . لا تسرق . . خروج 20 عدد 13 *
*إلا أننا نجد في سفر العدد 31 عدد 1 - 17 أن الرب يناقض الوصية بعدم القتل : *
*وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِمُوسَى . . 17فَالآنَ اقْتُلُوا كُلَّ ذَكَرٍ مِنَ الأَطْفَالِ، وَاقْتُلُوا أَيْضاً كُلَّ امْرَأَةٍ ضَاجَعَتْ رَجُلاً، 18وَلَكِنِ اسْتَحْيَوْا لَكُمْ كُلَّ عَذْرَاءَ لَمْ تُضَاجِعْ رَجُلاً. *
*وجاء في سفر يشوع 6 عدد 16 : *
*قَالَ يَشُوعُ لِلشَّعْبِ: اهْتِفُوا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ وَهَبَكُمُ الْمَدِينَةَ. 17وَاجْعَلُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَكُلَّ مَا فِيهَا مُحَرَّماً لِلرَّبِّ، . . . . أَمَّا كُلُّ غَنَائِمِ الْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ وَآنِيَةِ النُّحَاسِ وَالْحَدِيدِ، فَتُخَصَّصُ لِلرَّبِّ وَتُحْفَظُ فِى خِزَانَتِهِ. 20فَهَتَفَ الشَّعْبُ، وَنَفَخَ الْكَهَنَةُ فِي الأَبْوَاقِ. وَكَانَ هُتَافُ الشَّعْبِ لَدَى سَمَاعِهِمْ صَوْتَ نَفْخِ الأَبْوَاقِ عَظِيماً، فَانْهَارَ السُّورُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ. فَانْدَفَعَ الشَّعْبُ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ كُلٌّ إِلَى وِجْهَتِهِ، وَاسْتَوْلَوْا عَلَيْهَا. وَدَمَّرُوا الْمَدِينَةَ وَقَضَوْا بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ عَلَى كُلِّ مَنْ فِيهَا مِنْ رِجَالٍ وَنِسَاءٍ وَأَطْفَالٍ وَشُيُوخٍ حَتَّى الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ وَالْحَمِيرِ. *
*وفي سفر هوشع 13 عدد 16 يقول الرب : (( تجازى السامرة لأنها تمردت على إلهها . بالسيف يسقطون . تحطم أطفالهم ، والحوامل تشق )) *
*وفي سفر إشعيا 13 عدد 16 يقول الرب : (( وتحطم أطفالهم أمام عيونهم وتنهب بيوتهم وتفضح نساؤهم ))*​ 

:download:​ 
اجابة السؤال الثامن​ 



*السؤال التاسع*​ 
*( صفات الرب ) هل الرب يتراجع عن كلامه ؟ ولا يوفي بوعده ؟*
*إرميا33 عدد17: لأنه هكذا قال الرب.لا ينقطع لداود إنسان يجلس على كرسي بيت إسرائيل. (svd)*
*ما نفهمه من النص السابق في ارميا 33 عدد17 هو على كلام النبي ارميا أنه لا ينقطع نسل داود من الملوك الجالسين على كرسي حكم إسرائيل ولكن لنراجع سفر ارميا الإصحاح 33 عدد21 كما يلي :*
*إرميا33 عدد21: فان عهدي أيضا مع داود عبدي ينقض فلا يكون له ابن مالكا على كرسيه ومع اللاويين الكهنة خادمي. (svd)*
*فنجد أن الرب ينقض عهده مع داوود فلا يكون لداود إبن يحكم على شعب إسرائيل كما قال من قبل .لن أطيل في التعليق على هذه التناقضات ولكن ليس أمامنا هنا إلا اختياران لا ثالث لهما :*
*أولاً هو كذب أحد الخبرين , ثانياً كذب الخبرين معاً .ولك الاختيار .*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال التاسع​ 


*السؤال العاشر*
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) لماذا الأب أب ؟ ولماذا لا يكون إبن ؟*
*يزعم النصارى أن المسيح مولود من أبيه أزلاً ........ ونحن نقول : إذا كان الأمر كما تقولون فيكونان موجودان أزليان الله الأب أزلي والله الابن أزلي فإن كان الأب قديماً فالابن مثله وإن كان الأب خالقاً كان الابن خالقاً مثله ، والسؤال هو :*
*لم سميتم الأب أباً والابن ابناً ؟*
*فإذا كان الأب استحق اسم الأبوة لقدمه فالابن أيضاً يستحق هذا الاسم بعينه لأنه قديم قدم الأب ، وإن كان الأب عالماً قديراً فالابن أيضاً مثله ، فهذه المعاني تبطل اسم الابوة والبنوة ، لأنه إذا كان الأب والابن متكافئين في القدرة والقدم فأي فضل للأب على الابن حتى يرسله فيكون الأب باعثاً والابن مبعوثاً ؟*
*ألم يقل يوحنا أن الأب أرسل الابن للعالم ؟ ولا شك أن الراسل هو غير المرسل.*​ 
*:download:*​ 

اجابة السؤال العاشر ​ 

*السؤال 11*
*( أخطاء ) هل يستطيع الإنسان رؤية الله ؟؟؟*
*على حسب كلام يوحنا 1: 18 الله لم يره أحد أبداً اقرأ :*
*يوحنا 1 عدد18: الله لم يره احد قط.الابن الوحيد الذي هو في حضن الآب هو خبّر (svd)*
*لكننا نجد عكس ذلك كما يلي :*
*موسى رأى الله وجهاً لوجه*
*خروج 33: 11: ويكلم الرب موسى وجها لوجه كما يكلم الرجل صاحبه.وإذا رجع موسى إلى المحلّة كان خادمه يشوع بن نون الغلام لا يبرح من داخل الخيمة *
*وأيوب رأى الله بعينه : أيوب42 عدد 5: بسمع الأذن قد سمعت عنك والآن رأتك عيني *
*وداود رأى الله في قدسه :مزمور63 عدد2: لكي أبصر قوتك ومجدك كما قد رأيتك في قدسك. *
*وإبراهيم رأى الله عندما ظهر الله له :أعمال7 عدد2: فقال أيها الرجال الإخوة والآباء اسمعوا.ظهر اله المجد لأبينا إبراهيم وهو في ما بين النهرين قبلما سكن في حاران (svd)*
*ونعيد السؤال كالمعتاد , هل الله رآه أحد غير الابن أم لم يراه أحد ؟ رجاً ادعم إجابتك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 11​ 



*السؤال: 12*​ 
*(هل معقول ؟ ) ما قصة هؤلاء الملائكة ؟*
*يعلّمنا كتاب الله أن الملائكة هم عباده المعصومون عن الخطأ والزلل إلا أن كتبة الأسفار زعموا أن من الملائكة من سار وراء رغباته وضل ، ولم يبتعد عن هوان المعصية فاستحق بذلك العذاب المهين . . فقد جاء في رسالة بطرس الثانية 2 : 4 قوله : الله لم يشفق على ملائكة قد أخطأوا بل في سلاسل الظلام طرحهم في جهنم وسلمهم محروسين للقضاء *
*وجاء في رسالة يهوذا 1 : 6 الملائكة الذين لم يحفظوا رياستهم بل تركوا مسكنهم حفظهم الي دينونة اليوم العظيم بقيود أبدية تحت الظلام *
*والعجب العجاب أن بولس - مؤسس المسيحية الحالية - يزعم أنه سيحاكم وسيحاسب ملائكة الله في يوم الحساب. *
*فهو القائل : ألستم تعلمون أن القديسين سيدينون العالم . ألستم تعلمون أننا سندين ملائكة . . كورنثوس الاولى 6 : 2 _ 3 فهل يعقل هذا الكلام ؟*​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 12​ 



*السؤال: 13 *​ 
*( الكتاب المقدس ) أين ذهبت تلك الكتب ؟؟ أليست من كلام الله ؟ كيف اختفت ؟؟؟ *
*"لذلك يقال في كتاب حروب الرب واهب في سوفه وأودية ارنون (عدد 21: 14) , فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه.أليس هذا مكتوبا في سفر ياشر.فوقفت الشمس في كبد السماء ولم تعجل للغروب نحو يوم كامل (يشوع 10: 13) وها هو سفر ياشر مرة أخرى , وقال إن يتعلم بنو يهوذا نشيد القوس هوذا ذلك مكتوب في سفر ياشر 2صم1: 18*
*إذا كانت ليست وحياً إلهياً فكيف يستشهد الكامل بالناقص ؟ كيف يستشهد الله بكلام بشر ويعلم أن هذا الكلام سيختفي من العالم ؟*
*اعلم : يقول قاموس الكتاب المقدس عن سفر ياشر تحت حرف الياء ثم الاسم ياشر هكذا : اسم عبري معناه (( مستقيم )) وهو ابن كالب ابن حصرون ( 1 أخبار 2: 18 ).*
*سفر ياشر ( سفر هياشار ):يلوح للمتعمق في العهد القديم أن ترنيمة يشوع ( يش 10: 13 )، ومرثاة داود لشاول ويوناثان ( 2 صم 1: 18- 27 )، مقتبسة عن هذا السفر المفقود. ولربما كان خطاب سليمان عند تدشين الهيكل ( 1 مل 8: 12 الخ. ونشيد دبورة ( قض 5 ) مستقيان منه أيضاً. ويظهر أن هذا السفر كان مجموع قصائد، قُدم له بديباجة نثرية، وتخللته تفاسير وشروحات نثرية، واختتم بها على غرار المزمور 18 و 51، أو كسفر أيوب، الذي يفتتح ( أي 1: 1- 3: 1 ) نثرا ويختتم ( ص 42: 7- 17 ). نثراً. إن جمال هذا السفر الذي نلمسه في القطع المقتبسة منه في العهد القديم يبعث على الرجاء بأنه سيعثر عليه كاملاً في النهاية، سيما وأنه لا يمكن أن يكون قد كتب قبل عصر داود وسليمان.*​ 
:download:​ 

اجابة السؤال 13​ 

*السؤال: 14 *​ 
*(الألوهية ) لماذا إحتاج إلى من يدحرج الحجر ؟*
*قال متى في إنجيله 28 عدد 2 وَإِذَا زَلْزَلَةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ حَدَثَتْ لأَنَّ مَلاَكَ الرَّبِّ نَزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَاءَ وَدَحْرَجَ الْحَجَرَ عَنِ الْبَابِ وَجَلَسَ عَلَيْهِ *
*والسؤال هو : إذا كان المسيح إله فهل الإله يحتاج الي ملاك من السماء ليزيح ويدحرج الحجر الذي كان بباب قبره ؟*
*وهذا الأمرفيه مسائل لا يمكن أن يتخطاها باحث عن الحق , فلو راجعت نفس القصة في الأناجيل الأربعة وجدت العجب من التناقضات والإختلافات ما عليك إلا أن تأتي بالأربع أناجيل وتراجع نفس القصة ذاتها وهي قصة قيام يسوع من القبر وإعتبر كل ما تجده من إختلاف هو سؤال يحتاج إلى إجابة منك . *​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 14​ 



*السؤال: 15 *
*(الألوهية ) إن كان المسيح هو الله فلماذا نفى عن نفسه الصلاح ؟*
*هل هناك أحد صالح غير الله ؟؟؟*
*متى19 عدد17: فقال له لماذا تدعوني صالحا.ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.ولكن ان اردت ان تدخل الحياة فاحفظ الوصايا. (svd)*
*عجباً أن نجد في الكتاب أناس صالحين ولا يكون الله وحده هو الصالح كما قال يسوع : *
*إقرأ: يوسف كان رجلاً باراً وصالحاً :*
*لوقا23 عدد50: وإذا رجل اسمه يوسف وكان مشيرا ورجلا صالحا بارا. . (svd)*
*إقرأ : برنابا كان رجلاً صالحاً وممتلئاً من الروح القدس :*
*أعمال11 عدد22: فسمع الخبر عنهم في آذان الكنيسة التي في أورشليم فأرسلوا برنابا لكي يجتاز إلى إنطاكية. (23) الذي لما أتى ورأى نعمة الله فرح ووعظ الجميع أن يثبتوا في الرب بعزم القلب. (24) لأنه كان رجلا صالحا وممتلئا من الروح القدس والإيمان.فانضم إلى الرب جمع غفير. (svd)*
*ثم إذا كان يسوع غير صالح كما يقول الكتاب فهو قطعاً ليس إله لأنه من صفة الإله أن يكون صالحاً .*
*والسؤال هو : إن كان هناك بشر وصفهم الكتاب أنهم صالحين من قبل يسوع ومن بعد يسوع فكيف يكون يسوع وهو معلمهم أو إلههم على حسب زعمكم غير صالح وباعترافه شخصياً ؟*​ 


*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 15​ 




*السؤال: 16 *
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من أين جئتم بكلمة التثليث؟ فهي غير موجودة بكتابكم المقدس!!*
*رجاءً إدعم كلامك بنصوص الكتاب المقدس, نحتاج إلى كلمة التثليث أو الثالوث المقدس, إنه أصل العقيدة عندك بل أصل الأصول ... فكيف لا يذكر ولا مرة واحدة هذه الكلمة في الكتاب كله ؟ *​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 16​ 


*السؤال: 17 *
*( تناقضات ) ما آخر كلمة قالها يسوع على الصليب ؟*
*لدينا خمسة روايات من أربع أناجيل وكل واحدة مختلفة عن الأخرى فهل عجز الوحي عن أن يصدق أو يبلغ التلاميذ ما هي آخر كلمة قالها يسوع على الصليب في هذا الحدث الرهيب ؟ ننتظر الإجابة . *
*1- حسب إنجيل لوقا 23 : (46) ونادى يسوع بصوت عظيم وقال يا أبتاه في يديك استودع روحي.ولما قال هذا اسلم الروح. (svd) ... سؤالى بسيط ... أية روح أستودعها المسيح يدى ربه ؟؟ الروح الأنسانية ... هل لديك دليل ... لا ... عظيم ... لماذا يستودع روحه فى يدى الآب ان كان هو مساوى للآب فى الجوهر ... وهل ثبت ان المسيح كما انه يحى يمكن ان يميت ؟؟؟ وما معنى ( ربه ) هل المسيح له رب ... أذا فليس هناك تثليث .*
*2- بحسب إنجيل متى 27 : (46) ونحو الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ايلي ايلي لما شبقتني أي الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (svd)*
*3- بحسب إنجيل متى أيضاً ولكن في رواية أخرى : متى27 عدد50: فصرخ يسوع أيضا بصوت عظيم واسلم الروح (svd)*
*4- وبحسب إنجيل مرقس15 عدد34: وفي الساعة التاسعة صرخ يسوع بصوت عظيم قائلا ألوي ألوي لما شبقتني.الذي تفسيره الهي الهي لماذا تركتني. (svd) ... لو قلتم ان المصلوب هو المسيح ... فتكون هذه الصرخة دليل ان المسيح كان عاجزا ... محتاج للرب دائما وليس له قوة ؟؟؟ ولماذا يحتاج الإله إلى أله آخر .. وكم ألاه هنا ؟؟*
*5- وبحسب إنجيل يوحنا 19 عدد30: فلما اخذ يسوع الخل قال قد أكمل.ونكس رأسه واسلم الروح (svd)*​

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 17​ 



*السؤال: 18 *
*( الصلب والفداء ) أين النـــص ؟*
*يمثل صلب المسيح كفارة عن خطيئة آدم الركن الأساسي في عقيدة النصرانية، وتزعمون أنه بسبب خطيئة آدم جاء المسيح عليه السلام ، والسؤال هو: : أين نجد نصاً في الاناجيل الاربعة على لسان المسيح عليه السلام يقول فيه ويذكر انه جاء من اجل الخطيئة الأزلية لأبوهم آدم؟ *
*ومن جهة أخرى : أين هو صليب المسيح المزعوم ؟ ماذا حدث له ؟ *​ 


*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 18​ 


*السؤال: 19 *
*( صفات الرب ) هل هو إله تشويش أم إله سلام ؟*
*قال بولس )) : لأَنَّ اللهَ لَيْسَ إِلَهَ تَشْوِيشٍ بَلْ إِلَهُ سَلاَمٍَ.(( كورنثوس الأولى 33 عدد 14*
*وجاء في سفر التكوين : (( وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ وَاحِدٌ وَلِسَانٌ وَاحِدٌ لِجَمِيعِهِمْ وَهَذَا ابْتِدَاؤُهُمْ بِالْعَمَلِ. وَالْآنَ لاَ يَمْتَنِعُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلُّ مَا يَنْوُونَ أَنْ يَعْمَلُوهُ. هَلُمَّ نَنْزِلْ وَنُبَلْبِلْ هُنَاكَ لِسَانَهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ بَعْضُهُمْ لِسَانَ بَعْضٍ . 8فَبَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ مِنْ هُنَاكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ فَكَفُّوا عَنْ بُنْيَانِ الْمَدِينَةِ لِذَلِكَ دُعِيَ اسْمُهَا «بَابِلَ» لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ هُنَاكَ بَلْبَلَ لِسَانَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ. وَمِنْ هُنَاكَ بَدَّدَهُمُ الرَّبُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ )) 11 عدد 6-9 *
*وفي الرسالة الثانية إلى أهل تسالونيكي 2 عدد 11 نجد أن الله يرسل إليهم عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب.*
*فمن نصدق رواية بولس، أم رواية سفر التكوين بالعهد القديم؟ وهل يتعارض كلام الله؟*
*وهل نفهم من ذلك أن تعلم اللغات الأجنبية محرم من الله حسب كتابكم المقدس؟ *​ 
:download:​ 
اجابة السؤال 19​ 


*السؤال: 20 *
*( هل معقول ) هل الرب يحتاج إلى جحش ؟*
*مرقس 11 عدد 2: وقال لهما اذهبا إلى القرية التي أمامكما فللوقت وأنتما داخلان إليها تجدان جحشا مربوطا لم يجلس عليه احد من الناس.فحلاه وأتيا به 3. وان قال لكما احد لماذا تفعلان هذا فقولا الرب محتاج إليه.فللوقت يرسله إلى هنا. (svd)*
*فقط أعطوا الناس سبب واحد فقط يبرر احتياج الرب لجحش !! ليس من أجلي أنا ولكن من اجل الناس !! ما هو السبب الذي يحتاج الرب جحشاً من أجله ؟ *
*وهل من المنطق أنه لا يقول لتلاميذه أنكم لا تخبروا أصحاب الجحش عن سبب أخذكم للجحش إلا إذا سألوكم عن ذلك ؟ ألا تعتبر هذه سرقة ؟ سبحان الله ! رب .. ويحتاج إلى جحش ؟*​ 
:download:​ 
اجابة السؤال 20​ 


*السؤال: 21 *
*(هل معقول) هل الحمير يوحى لها ؟ وهل الحمار يردع نبي عن حماقة ؟*
*رسالة بطرس الثانية 2عدد16: ولكنه حصل على توبيخ تعديه إذ منع حماقة النبي حمار أعجم ناطقا بصوت إنسان. (svd)*
*وأصل هذه القصة كما هو معروف إقتبسها صاحب رسالة بطرس من العقد القديم سفر العدد 22عدد25-31*​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 21​ 



*السؤال: 22 *
*( هل معقول ) كيف يركب رجل على حمار وجحش معاً في نفس الوقت ؟*
*جاء في إنجيل متى 21عدد7 : وأتيا بالأتان والجحش ووضعا عليهما ثيابهما فجلس عليهما. (svd)*​ 

:download:​ 
اجابة السؤال 22​ 


*السؤال: 23 *
*( تناقضات ) ممنوع اللمس أم مسموح اللمس ؟*
*من التناقضات الموجودة في الإنجيل نجد انه قد ورد في إنجيل يوحنا 20: 17 قول المسيح لمريم المجدلية: لا تلمسيني لأني لم اصعد بعد ... الا اننا نجد بعد ذلك في العدد 27 من نفس الإصحاح ان المسيح يقول لتوما : هات اصبعك . . وهات يدك وضعها في جنبي !! *​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 23​ 



*السؤال: 24 *
*( المسيح ) من الذي أدخل الشيطان في يهوذا ؟*
*جاء في إنجيل يوحنا 13 عدد 26-27 قول السيد المسيح عن يهوذا : 26 اجاب يسوع هو ذاك الذي اغمس انا اللقمة واعطيه.فغمس اللقمة واعطاها ليهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي. (27) فبعد اللقمة دخله الشيطان.فقال له يسوع ما انت تعمله فاعمله باكثر سرعة. (svd) *
*ومعنى هذا أن السيد المسيح هو الذي أدخل الشيطان على يهوذا !! وهل عرفت يد المسيح عليه السلام إلا الخير والإحسان ؟*​ 

*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 24​ 



*السؤال: 25 *
*( أخطاء علمية ) عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح ؟*
*يقول لنا الكتاب المقدس أن عمر البشرية بحساب التواريخ وعلماء اللاهوت والمفسرين كلٌ على حسب توراته كما هو الآتي : فى التوراة العبرية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو ( 4004 ) سنة. و فى التوراة اليونانية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو ( 5872 ) سنة. أما فى التوارة السامرية من عهد آدم حتى ميلاد المسيح هو (4700)سنة.*
*والسؤال هنا للعقلاء فقط , يقول الدكتور عبد الجليل شلبي : "... وإبراهيم هو الابن العشرون له وولد بعده بنحو 1948 سنة ، وهذا تاريخ لا يصدق ولا يعقل ، هذا لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام وفد على سوريا في القرن الثامن عشر ق.م . عصر انتشار الهكسوس وهو عصر كانت الحضارة الانسانية قد تقدمت فيه شوطاً بعيداً جداً ، لا يحدث إلا في آلآف عديدة من السنين ، وعلى سبيل المثال كان العصر الجليدي في أوربا في نحو 500.000 - 400.000 ق م ، وفي الأرض التي عاش بها العبرانيون ترك أسلافهم أدوات حجرية وجدت في كهوف عدلون وجبل الكرمل وأم قطفة . . وغيرها وهي على حظ من الصنعة ، ويقدر العصر الحجري في هذه البقاع أنه كان في نحو 150.00 سنة ق . م . وإذن فتقدير ميلاد إبراهيم انه 1944 تقدير ظاهر السخف .*​ 


:download:​ 

اجابة السؤال 25​ 


​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السؤال: 26
( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا لم يفدي البشر في عهد آدم ؟
عندما وقعت المعصية لم يكن هناك الا آدم وحواء ، وبناء عليه لماذا ترك إله المحبة والسلام الانسانية تتوالد تحت ناموس اللعنة والخطية وان يعم الفساد وينتشر ؟!!
إختر الإجابة من الآتي : ضع علامة صح أمام الإجابة الصحيحة :
أ- الرب لم يغفر للبشر ولم يقتل نفسه على الصليب من أجلهم في عهد آدم لأنه لم يكن مثلث الأقانيم في هذا الوقت .
ب- الرب لم يقتل إبنه في عهد آدم لأنه لم تكن خطرت على باله فكرة الصلب والفداء حينها و كان غاضب من آدم
ت - لم يقتل إبنه في هذا الوقت لأن الرب كان عقيدته زمان كما في حزقيال 18عدد20 : النفس التي تخطئ هي تموت.الابن لا يحمل من اثم الاب والاب لا يحمل من اثم الابن.بر البار عليه يكون وشر الشرير عليه يكون. (svd) حتى غير رأيه وأصبح العكس وأن الإله ممكن يُقتل بدلاً عن البشر وأصبح الإبن يحمل خطيئة الأب .
ث - لأنه قال هكذا في سفر الخروج 14عدد9 : فاذا ضل النبي وتكلم كلاما فانا الرب قد اضللت ذلك النبي وسأمد يدي عليه وابيده من وسط شعبي اسرائيل. (svd) فكان غرضه أن يضل الناس من هذا الزمان حتى قتله إبنه من أجلنا. ولأنه قال هكذا أيضاً : في تيماثوس الثانية 2عدد11 : ولاجل هذا سيرسل اليهم الله عمل الضلال حتى يصدقوا الكذب (svd) فكان قصده إضلال البشرية .
ج - قصة الصلب والفداء هي خرافة ومن المستحيل أن يقتل الله نفسه أو يقتل إبنه من أجل خطيئة إرتكبها آدم ولم يكن آدم يعلم من الأساس أنها خطيئة لأن الشجرة التي أكل منها آدم هي شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فقبلها لم يكن عارفاً للخير أو الشر . تكوين 2عدد17 , تكوين 3عدد22
*

*:download:*


اجابة السؤال 26



*السؤال: 27
( الصلب والفداء ) أين العدل ؟ وأين العقل ؟
في قضية الصلب والفداء نرى الآتي : _ الانسان يخطىء ضد الله ! _ الله يتألم! _ الله يجعل نفسه ملعون وكفارة خطية! غلاطية ( 3عدد13 ) المسيح صار لعنة _ ليظهر للبشر بر الله !
وفي هذا نرى : أن الخاطيء هو الذي تكون خطيئته سبباً في تألم الله !!
ثم يحمل الله خطيئة هذا المذنب ويجعل نفسه مكانه ليظهر بره !!
فأي عدل هذا ؟ ثم العجب انك تجد أن الله قتل نفسه من أجل أن يغفر للبشر خطيئة لم يرتكبوها في حقه نفسه !! أو قتل نفسه ليرضي نفسه , شئ عجيب .
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 27




*السؤال: 28
هل كل من يقتل من الأنبياء يكون كذاب ؟
جاء في سفر التثنية 18 عدد 20 : (( وأما النبي الذي يطغي فيتكلم باسمي كلاما لم أوصه أن يتكلم به أو الذي يتكلم باسم آلهة أخرى فيموت ذلك النبي. ))
هل يعني ذلك طبقاً لهذا النص أن نبي الله يوحنا الذي كانت نهايته القتل كذاب ؟ _ والعياذ بالله _ وهل ينطبق هذا النص أيضاً على نبي الله زكريا وغيرهم من الانبياء الذين قتلوا ؟ أم ان النص من المحرف ؟
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 28



*السؤال: 29 
( أخطاء علمية ) كيف يفرق بين الدم والماء ؟
كتب يوحنا في 19 عدد 33 حول حادثة الصلب المزعومة ما يلي : 
واما يسوع فلما جاءوا اليه لم يكسروا ساقيه لانهم رأوه قد مات .34 لكن واحدا من العسكر طعن جنبه بحربة وللوقت خرج دم وماء35. والذي عاين شهد وشهادته حق وهو يعلم انه يقول الحق لتؤمنوا انتم . 
والسؤال هو : 
كيف تمكن الشاهد الذي عاين و شهد كما يقول يوحنا من التفريق بين الماء والدم من هذه الطعنة ؟؟ لأنه من المعروف أن الماء إذا اختلط بالدم فإن الخليط سيصبح لونه أحمر أقل قتامة من الدم بحيث يستحيل على الرائي أن يفرق بين الدم و الماء بالعين المجردة ... في عصرنا هذا يمكن الوصول إلى ذالك بالأدوات تحليل الدم ... و خصوصاً أن الحادثة وقعت والظلام قد حل على الأرض كلها مرقس 15 33 عدد
والنقطة الثانية والمهمة هي أن خروج الدم والماء من جنب يسوع لدليل دامغ على أنه لم يمت فمن المعروف أن دماء الموتى لا تسيل !!*​ 
* 
​**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 29



*السؤال: 30 
( صفات الرب ) من هي العروس امرأة الخروف ؟
جا في سفر الرؤيا 12: 9 ثم جاء اليّ واحد من السبعة الملائكة الذين معهم السبع الجامات المملوءة من السبع الضربات الاخيرة وتكلم معي قائلا هلم فأريك العروس امرأة الخروف. (svd)
كاتب هذه الكلمات يقصد هنا بالخروف هو الله, كما قال في سفر الرؤيا 17: 14. هؤلاء سيحاربون الخروف والخروف يغلبهم لأنه رب الأرباب وملك الملوك والذين معه مدعوون ومختارون ومؤمنون. (svd)
والسؤال هنا هو من هي العروس امرأة الخروف ؟ وهل هي آدمية أم من جنس الخراف ؟ وأين سيقام الفرح ؟ وهل هكذا يتحدث الأنبياء في كتابكم عن الله رب العزة ؟ يصفونه بأنه خروف ؟ *​ 
* 
​**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 30

​*السؤال: 31 
( الألوهية ) أين القطعة المقطوعة ؟
قال لوقا في إنجيله عن ختان المسيح : (( ولما تمت ثمانية ايام ليختنوا الصبي سمي يسوع كما تسمى من الملاك قبل ان حبل به في البطن )) [ 2:21 ] والسؤال هو : هل القطعة المقطوعة من يسوع عندما ختن هل كانت متحدة باللاهوت ام انفصلت عنه و أين رموا القطعة بعد الختان ؟ 
ثم الأهم من ذلك هل هذه القطعة هي من ضمن الفداء والصلب؟ هل هذه القطعة أيضاً تحملت خطيئة آدم ؟ وهل صعود يسوع بعد القيامة كانت بهذه القطعة أم بدونها ؟ ثم أن هذه القطعة أين دفنت ؟ هل تخلصوا منها في القمامة ؟ من العجيب أن يكون الإله له قطعة في جسدة ضارة وغير نافعة وهل هي قطعة مقدسة ؟ والله لا أعرف إلى الآن كيف ختنوا الإله !! *​ 
* 
​**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 31




*السؤال: 32 
( الأقانيم والتثليث ) من الذي حبَّلَ مريم العذراء؟ وكم أقنوم ؟
يقول لوقا: (( فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ لِلْمَلاَكِ: كَيْفَ يَكُونُ هَذَا وَأَنَا لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلاً؟» فَأَجَابَ الْمَلاَكُ: اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ فَلِذَلِكَ أَيْضاً الْقُدُّوسُ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنْكِ يُدْعَى ابْنَ اللهِ. )) لوقا 1: 34-35
ومعنى ذلك أن الحمل تمَّ عن طريقين: ( اَلرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكِ ) ( وَقُوَّةُ الْعَلِيِّ تُظَلِّلُكِ ) ، فهما إذن شيئان مختلفان وليسا متحدين.
فلو كان الروح القدس هو المتسبب في الحمل ، فلماذا يُنسَب إلى الله؟
ولو كان هناك إتحاد فعلى بين الأب والابن والروح القدس لا ينفصل طرفة عين ، فعلى ذلك يكون الابن ( الذي هو أيضاً الروح القدس ) هو الذي حبَّلَ أمَّه. وبهذا مشكلة كبيرة فالله كما حل في يسوع فصار يسوع إله فقد حل قبله في أمه مريم ومن المعلوم أنه لولا الأم ما وجد الإبن فهي السبب في وجود الإبن وبالتالي هي أم الإله وزوجته في نفس الوقت فإن كان بحلوله في يسوع أصبح يسوع إلهاً فقد حل في سبب وجود يسوع وهو أمه قبل أن يولد يسوع بل وإلتحم بها , فلماذا لا تكون مريم هي الأقنوم الرابع ؟*


*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 32
​*السؤال: 33 
( صفات الرب ) هل الرب يخطأ في الأنساب ؟يقول متى: (( فَجَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ مِنْ إِبْراهِيمَ إِلَى دَاوُدَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ دَاوُدَ إِلَى سَبْيِ بَابِلَ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً وَمِنْ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ إِلَى الْمَسِيحِ أَرْبَعَةَ عَشَرَ جِيلاً.)) متى 1عدد 17 وهذا يُخالف ما ورد في سفر أخبار الأيام الأول ، فقد ذُكِر أن أجيال القسم الثاني (ثمانية عشر). فقد أسقط متى يواش (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) وأمصيا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) وعزريا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 12) ويهوياقيم (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 16) وفدايا (أخبار الأيام الأول 3عدد 19). فكيف نسى الرب أن يوحى بهذه الأسماء ولماذا نسيهم ؟ هل تعلم أن الرب لا ينسى ؟ هل تعلم أن الرب صادق ولا يتكلم إلا بالصدق؟ ( أنا الرب متكلم بالصدق ) إشعياء 45عدد 19، فلماذا حذف متى خمسة أجيال من ترتيبه بين داود والسبى البابلى؟ (( وَدَاوُدُ الْمَلِكُ وَلَدَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِنَ الَّتِي لأُورِيَّا. 7وَسُلَيْمَانُ وَلَدَ رَحَبْعَامَ. وَرَحَبْعَامُ وَلَدَ أَبِيَّا. وَأَبِيَّا وَلَدَ آسَا. 8وَآسَا وَلَدَ يَهُوشَافَاطَ. وَيَهُوشَافَاطُ وَلَدَ يُورَامَ. وَيُورَامُ وَلَدَ عُزِّيَّا. 9وَعُزِّيَّا وَلَدَ يُوثَامَ. وَيُوثَامُ وَلَدَ أَحَازَ. وَأَحَازُ وَلَدَ حَزَقِيَّا. وَحَزَقِيَّا وَلَدَ مَنَسَّى. وَمَنَسَّى وَلَدَ آمُونَ. وَآمُونُ وَلَدَ يُوشِيَّا. وَيُوشِيَّا وَلَدَ يَكُنْيَا وَإِخْوَتَهُ عِنْدَ سَبْيِ بَابِلَ.)) متى 1عدد 6-11 وهل حذفهم من نفسه أو أوحى إليه ذلك؟ ولو أوحى الرب ذلك ، فلماذا لم يُعدِّل الرب من كتابه الأول لو كان هو الذي أوحى هذا الكلام؟*​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 33

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1594275&postcount=100 

*السؤال: 34 
ما علاقة عبدة النار المجوس بملك اليهود ؟ يقول الكتاب: (( وَلَمَّا وُلِدَ يَسُوعُ فِي بَيْتِ لَحْمِ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ فِي أَيَّامِ هِيرُودُسَ الْمَلِكِ إِذَا مَجُوسٌ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ قَدْ جَاءُوا إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلِينَ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الْمَوْلُودُ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ فَإِنَّنَا رَأَيْنَا نَجْمَهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ وَأَتَيْنَا لِنَسْجُدَ لَهُ.)) متى 2عدد 1-2 (( فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا مِنَ الْمَلِكِ ذَهَبُوا. وَإِذَا النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ. فَلَمَّا رَأَوُا النَّجْمَ فَرِحُوا فَرَحاً عَظِيماً جِدّاً وَأَتَوْا إِلَى الْبَيْتِ وَرَأَوُا )) متى 2عدد 9-11إلى الآن لم نجد أي تفسير, ما علاقة عبدة النار من المجوس باليهودية وبمجيء ملك اليهود؟ وكيف عرفوا ذلك على الرغم من عدم معرفة اليهود أنفسهم بهذا الموعد؟ فبعد 33 سنة عاشوها معه سأله رئيس الكهنة: (( أَسْتَحْلِفُكَ بِاللَّهِ الْحَيِّ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَنَا: هَلْ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ )) متى 26عدد 63 (( فَوَقَفَ يَسُوعُ أَمَامَ الْوَالِي. فَسَأَلَهُ الْوَالِي: أَأَنْتَ مَلِكُ الْيَهُودِ؟ )) متى 27عدد 11 فلو صدقوا بذلك لكانوا من أتباع اليهودية! ولم نسمع ولم نقرأ ولم يسجل أحد المؤرخين القدماء أن المجوس سجدوا لأحد من ملوك اليهود ، فلماذا تحملوا مشقة السفر وتقديم كنوزهم والكفر بدينهم والسجود لمن يقدح في دينهم ويسب معبودهم ؟ 
ثم كيف أمكن للنجم الضخم تحديد المكان الصغير الذي ولد فيه يسوع من مكان يبعد عن الأرض بلايين السنوات الضوئية ؟ فالمعتاد أن أشير بإصبعي لأحدد سيارة ما. لكن أن أشير بالسيارة لأحدد أحد أصابع شخص ، فهذا غير منطقي.
*​*
*
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 34



*السؤال: 35 
( الكتاب المقدس ) الكفار أبناء الزنا يكتبون كتابكم ؟؟؟؟؟
سليمان كما هو معروف في الكتاب المقدس هو بن داود من زوجة أوريا الحثي بثشبع التي إغتصبها داود من زوجها وقتل زوجها وأنجب منها من الزنا سليمان والقصة بكاملها موجودة ومسطورة في الكتاب في سفر صموائيل الثاني الإصحاح الحادي عشر ثم تولى سليمان الملك بعد أبيه ومن المعروف عند علماء الكتاب المقدس بالإجماع أن سليمان ليس بنبي بل لقد كفر سليمان وإرتد في آخر أيامه وعبد الأصنام وبنى لها المعابد كما يقول الكتاب المقدس في الملوك الأول 11عدد4 (( وكان في زمان شيخوخة سليمان ان نساءه أملن قلبه وراء آلهة اخرى ولم يكن قلبه كاملا مع الرب الهه كقلب داود ابيه. (svd) ولا يوجد ولا خبر واحد في التوارة تقول ان سليمان قد تاب من كفره بل الظاهر أنه مات على الكفر عابداً للأوثان ونحن نتبرأ إلى الله من هذا القول , وينسب علماء الكتاب المقدس إلى سليمان عدد من الكتب في العهد القديم وأشهرها النشيد الفسقي المسمى بنشيد الإنشاد وسفر الجامعة وبعض المزامير والأمثال , والسؤال المهم هنا : إن كان سليمان ليس بنبي ولا رسول , وهو بن زنا كما زعمتم , وأنه كافر مرتد عابد للأوثان كما يقول كتابكم , فبأي صفة يكتب في الكتاب المقدس وتقولون على كلامه أنه كلام الله ؟ هل الرب يوحي لرجل ليس بنبي ولا رسول وهو كافر بن زنا مرتد عابد للأوثان وبنى لها المعابد بل حتى لم يتوب ؟ هل هؤلاء يتلقون الوحي عندكم ؟*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 35
​

*السؤال: 36 
( المسيح ) هل غسيل الأرجل يحتاج إلى خلع الملابس ؟
يحكي لنا الإنجيل قصة يسوع وهو سهران في إحدى الليالي وبعد العشاء وشرب الخمر فعل هكذا :
يوحنا 13عدد4 : قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها. (5) ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل أرجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها. (svd)
والسؤال هو : هل غسل أرجل الناس يستدعي التعري وخلع الملابس ؟ لقد أضطر أن يتزر بالمنشفة حتى يداري عورته , فهل هذا سلوك طبيعي ؟*
*
:download:*

اجابة السؤال36

​*
*
*السؤال: 37 
( الصلب والفداء ) من أرسل من ؟
ورد في إنجيل ( متى 21: 37 ) في قوله (( فأخيراً أرسل إليهم ابنه قائلاً يهابون ابني)). ويقصدون أن الله أرسل ابنه المسيح إلى شعب اليهود لأنهم لم يهابوا الله وقد يهابوا ابنه - تعالى الله عن هذا الخرافات علواً كبيراً.
ولو صدَّق أحد هذا لوجب ألا يكون هناك ثلاثة في واحد ، بل ثلاثة في ثلاثة ، حيث إن الإله الأول لم يهبه أحد ، فأرسل إليهم ابنه!! فالراسل غير المُرّسَل

وإذا كان الإله قد جاء في صورة الجسد ليَحْدُث التشابه بينه وبين الإنسان فيوقع إنتقامه على البشر وبذلك يخلصهم، فلماذا لم يُحيى آدم لينتقم منه بدلاً من الإنتقام من (شخص / أو إله / أو ابنه / أو نفسه) برىء مظلوم؟ ولماذا لم يجىء في صورة امرأة؟ ألم يقل بولس إنَّ المرأة هى التي أغويت ، وآدمُ لم يَغْوَ ولكنَّ المرأة أُغوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَت في التعدِّى ( تيموثاوس الأولى2: 14 )*​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 37
* 

*​*
*
*السؤال: 38 
ما هو شكل تماثيل البواسير البشرية ؟ وما الحكمة! 
ورد في سفر صموائيل الاول 6عدد4-5 ما يلي :
1صموائيل 6عدد4: فقالوا وما هو قربان الاثم الذي نرده له.فقالوا حسب عدد اقطاب الفلسطينيين خمسة بواسير من ذهب وخمسة فيران من ذهب.لان الضربة واحدة عليكم جميعا وعلى اقطابكم. (5) 
واصنعــوا تماثــيل بواسيركم وتماثيل فيرانكم التي تفسد الارض وأعطوا اله اسرائيل مجدا لعله يخفف يده عنكم وعن آلهتكم وعن ارضكم. (svd)
والسؤال هنا هو : كيف هو شكل هذه التماثيل البواسيرية ؟ وما الحكمة من صناعة تماثيل بواسير البشر من الذهب وتماثيل ذهبية للفئران ؟ في أي تاريخ ذكر أن البشر صنعوا تماثيل لبواسيرهم ؟ أليس هذا أمر بصناعة الأصنام ؟ ننتظر الرد ولكن عفواً نستقبل الردود فقط من العقلاء .*​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 38
* 

*​*
*
*السؤال: 39 
(المسيح ) هل المسيح كان من الأشرار ؟
حسب الايمان المسيحي نعم. فقد قرر الكتاب المقدس أن (( الشرير فدية الصديق )) أمثال 21: 18 ، وقد قرر بولس أن المسيح صُلِبَ كفارة لخطايا كل العالَم (رسالة يوحنا الأولى 2 عدد 2) , بل وإعترف بولس بأن يسوع ليس شريراً فقط ولكنه أيضاً صار ملعون ,, ألا تصدق ؟ في غلاطية 3: 13 يقول هكذا : (( المسيح افتدانا من لعنة الناموس اذ صار لعنة لاجلنا لانه مكتوب ملعون كل من علّق على خشبة. (svd) والسؤال هو هل يسوع شرير ملعون كما يقول كتابكم ؟*
*
*​*
**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 39



*السؤال: 40 
( تناقضات ) هل بطرس صديق طاهر أم مرائي منافق كذَّاب ؟
أولاً : يقول مرقس عن سمعان صخرة الكنيسة (( فَأَنْكَرَ أَيْضاً. وَبَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ أَيْضاً قَالَ الْحَاضِرُونَ لِبُطْرُسَ: حَقّاً أَنْتَ مِنْهُمْ لأَنَّكَ جَلِيلِيٌّ أَيْضاً وَلُغَتُكَ تُشْبِهُ لُغَتَهُمْ. فَابْتَدَأَ يَلْعَنُ وَيَحْلِفُ: «إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ هَذَا الرَّجُلَ الَّذِي تَقُولُونَ عَنْهُ! )) مرقس 14: 70-71.
أين البر ؟ وأين الفضيلة ؟ وأين الأخلاق في كذب بطرس - صخرة عيسى عليه السلام الذي يملك مفاتيح السماوات والذى عليه بُنِيَت كنيسة يسوع، تلك الكنيسة التي لا تقوى أبواب الجحيم عليها ؟
ثانياً: يقول إنجيل متى 27:26 عن قصة إنكار ولعن بطرس ليسوع عند المحاكمة هكذا :انكر ايضا بقسم اني لست اعرف الرجل. (73) وبعد قليل جاء القيام وقالوا لبطرس حقا انت ايضا منهم فان لغتك تظهرك. (74) فابتدأ حينئذ يلعن ويحلف اني لا اعرف الرجل.وللوقت صاح الديك. (svd)
فكيف جاز لبطرس صخرة الكنيسة أن يقسم كذباً وينكر إلهه بل ويلعن إلهه يسوع كما تدعون؟ الحق أنه على هذا ليس عنده مثال حبة من خردل من الإيمان كما قال وصف يسوع تلاميذه الرسل في لوقا17: 5-6 ((5 فقال الرسل للرب زِد ايماننا. (6) فقال الرب لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم (svd)
ثالثاً: وصف بولس بطرس بأنه مرائي منافق كما ورد في رسالته إلى أهل غلاطية2: 11 - 13 ((11. ولكن لما أتى بطرس الى انطاكية قاومته مواجهة لانه كان ملوما. (12) لانه قبلما أتى قوم من عند يعقوب كان يأكل مع الامم ولكن لما أتوا كان يؤخر ويفرز نفسه خائفا من الذين هم من الختان. (13) وراءى معه باقي اليهود ايضا حتى ان برنابا ايضا انقاد الى ريائهم. (svd) 
فنعيد السؤال مرة أخرى هل من مثل هؤلاء تاخذون دينكم ؟ وهل نصف بطرس صخرة الكنيسة صفا بانه مؤمن صديق أم كاذب منافق مرائي ؟ لك الحكم *​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 40

* 

*​*
*
*السؤال: 41 
(خرافات ) فســـــــر مايلي :
سفر العدد5: 22 "ويدخل ماء اللعنة هذا فــي أحشائك لورم البطن ولإسقاط الفخذ.فتقول المرأة آمين آمين. "
سفر الرؤيا 6: 6 "وسمعت صوتا في وسط الأربعة الحيوانات قائلا ثمنية قمح بدينار وثلاث ثماني شعير بدينار وأما الزيت والخمر فلا تضرهما"
*​
​
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 41



*السؤال: 42 
( تناقضات ) متى نزلت الحمامة بالضبط ؟

بعد أن صعدَ من الماء متى 3عدد 16-17
أثناء صعوده من الماء مرقس 1عدد 9-11
أثناء صلاته أى بعد التعميد لوقا 3عدد 21-22
ألا يعنى نزول روح الرب كحمامة وظهورها منفصلة أنه لا إتحاد بين روح الرب ويسوع؟ فقد ظهرا منفصلين. وهل روح الرب صغيرة لدرجة أنها تتشكل في جسم حمامة ؟ ولماذا لم تظهر روح الرب لكل الناس لتعلمهم بذلك؟ لماذا خصَّت المعمدان بهذا الشرف وحده ؟*​* 
​**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 42



*السؤال: 43 
( تناقضات ) صــــــوت مَــــــن ؟
يقول صاحب إنجيل لوقا عند قصة تعميد يسوع في لوقا 3عدد22 هكذا ((22 ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت (svd)
وبغض النظر عن قصة الحمامة لكن السؤال هو صوت مَن المتحدث ؟ إن كان يوحنا يقول عن الله في يوحنا 5عدد37 هكذا : ((والآب نفسه الذي ارسلني يشهد لي.لم تسمعوا صوته قط ولا ابصرتم هيئته. (svd)
فعلمنا أنه لا أحد يسمع صوت الله أبداً ولا يبصر أحد هيئته , وإن كان الإبن هو يسوع وهو لم يقل أنت إبني الحبيب ولكن الصوت كان قادماً من السماء والروح القدس هي الحمامة وهي لم تقل هذا أيضاً والله لا أحد يسمع صوته قط !! فمن الذي قال أنت إبني الحبيب ؟ ؟؟؟ *

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 43




*السؤال: 44 
( هل معقول ) بني إسرائيل ليس فيهم عقيم ولا عاقر ولا في بهائمهم ولا تصيبهم الأمراض ؟؟؟
تثنية7عدد14: مباركا تكون فوق جميع الشعوب.لا يكون عقيم ولا عاقر فيك ولا في بهائمك. (15) ويرد الرب عنك كل مرض وكل أدواء مصر الرديئة التي عرفتها لا يضعها عليك بل يجعلها على كل مبغضيك. (svd)
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*​ 

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 44

* 

*​*
*
*السؤال: 45
( تناقضات ) هل طريق يسوع هيِّن وخفيف على سالكيه أم ضيق ملىء بالصعوبات ؟

ضيق : (( مَا أَضْيَقَ الْبَابَ وَأَكْرَبَ الطَّرِيقَ الَّذِي يُؤَدِّي إِلَى الْحَيَاةِ وَقَلِيلُونَ هُمُ الَّذِينَ يَجِدُونَهُ! )) متى 7عدد 14

هيِّن : (( اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ.)) متى 11: 29-30*​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 45
* 

*​*
*

*السؤال: 46 
هل الرب يأمر بالنذور للشيطان ؟
جاء في سفر اللاويين أمر الرب لموسى هكذا : سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 7عدد5-10((5 ويأخُذُ مِن عِندِ جَماعةِ بَنى إسْرائيلَ تَيسَينِ مِنَ المَعِزِ لِذَبيحةِ الخَطيئَة وكَبْشاً لِلمُحرَقَة. 6 فيُقَرِّبُ هارونُ عِجْلَ ذَبيحةِ الخَطيئَةِ الَّتي علَيه وُيكَفِّرُ عن نَفْسِه وعن بَيتِه. 7 ثُمَّ يأخُذُ التَّيسَينِ وُيقيمُهما أَمامَ الرَّبّ عِندَ بابِ خَيمَةِ المَوعِد. 8 وُيلْقي هارونُ علَيهما قُرعَتَين، إِحْداهما لِلرَّبّ والأُخْرى لِعَزازيل. 9 وُيقَرِّبُ هارونُ التَّيسَ الَّذي وَقَعَت علَيه القُرعَةُ لِلرَّبّ، وَيصنَعُه ذَبيحةَ خَطيئَة. 10 والتَّيسُ الَّذي وَقَعَت علَيه قُرعةُ عَزازيل يُقيمُه حَيّاً أَمامَ الرَّبّ، لِيُكَفِّرَ عَلَيه ويُرسِلَه إِلي عزازيلَ في البَرِّيَّة.
وعزازيل هو الشيطان كما هو معروف وكما يُعرِّفَه قاموس الكتاب المقدس هروباً من الموقف هكذا نصاً : الشيطان أو الجن في الصحاري والبراري أو ملاك ساقط (بحسب سفر اخنوخ ومعظم المفسرين الحديثين ) إنتهى بالنقل حرفياً .
فالعقلاء أسأل : هل الرب يأمر بالنذر للشيطان ؟ هل في هذا مثقال ذرة من التوحيد ؟ وأي حكمة في أن تهب للرب تيس وللشيطان تيس؟ لم يجبنا أحد حتى الآن .*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 46
​

*السؤال: 47 
هل الله يأمر الناس بعبادة الأصنام ؟
سفر حزقيال 20عدد39: (( 39 اما انتم يا بيت اسرائيل فهكذا قال السيد الرب.اذهبوا اعبدوا كل انسان اصنامه وبعد ان لم تسمعوا لي فلا تنجسوا اسمي القدوس بعد بعطاياكم وباصنامكم. (svd)*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 47



*السؤال:48 
( المسيح ) ماذا فعل يسوع بعد أن أنهى الشيطان تجربته معه ؟

(( ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ. 12وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّ يُوحَنَّا أُسْلِمَ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ. 13وَتَرَكَ النَّاصِرَةَ وَأَتَى فَسَكَنَ فِي كَفْرِنَاحُومَ الَّتِي عِنْدَ الْبَحْرِ فِي تُخُومِ زَبُولُونَ وَنَفْتَالِيمَ )) متى 4عدد 11-13
(( وَرَجَعَ يَسُوعُ بِقُوَّةِ الرُّوحِ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ وَخَرَجَ خَبَرٌ عَنْهُ فِي جَمِيعِ الْكُورَةِ الْمُحِيطَةِ. وَكَانَ يُعَلِّمُ فِي مَجَامِعِهِمْ مُمَجَّداً مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ. وَجَاءَ إِلَى النَّاصِرَةِ حَيْثُ كَانَ قَدْ تَرَبَّى. )) لوقا 4عدد 14
فترى يسوع عند متى كان في الناصرة وانصرف منها إلى الجليل واستقر في كفرناحوم
أما عند لوقا فقد رجع إلى الجليل واستقر في الناصرة.*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 48
​
*السؤال: 49 
ما هو تمثال الغيرة ؟
حزقيال 8عدد3: ومد شبه يد وأخذني بناصية راسي ورفعني روح بين الارض والسماء واتى بي في رؤى الله الى اورشليم الى مدخل الباب الداخلي المتجه نحو الشمال حيث مجلس تمثال الغيرة المهيج الغيرة (4) واذا مجد اله اسرائيل هناك مثل الرؤيا التي رأيتها في البقعة (svd)
ما هو شكل هذا التمثال ؟ ألا توافقني إنها أمور وثنية أخذها كتبة الكتاب المقدس من الحضارات التي عايشوها فتأثروا بها ؟ لكن أيضاً لم نعرف ما هو هذا التمثال ؟*
*
*​*
**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 49

​*السؤال: 50 
متى أعطى يسوع التلاميذ القدرة على إخراج الشياطين؟
حدثت أولاً قصة المجنون الأخرس في ( متى 9عدد 32-34 ) ، ثم أعطاهم القدرة على إخراج الشياطين وإشفاء المرضى في (متى 10عدد 1-10) 
وعند لوقا أعطاهم أولاً القدرة على إخراج الشياطين وإشفاء المرضى (9عدد 1-6) ، ثم حدثت قصة التجلى (9عدد 28-36).
*​ 
 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 50

* 

*​*
*


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*السؤال: 51 
( الصلب والفداء ) قد أكمل ماذا ؟؟؟؟؟
في إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 17 نأخذ منه فقرتين 3 , 4 فيقول ( يوحنا 17عدد3-4 )
:3 وهذه هي الحياة الأبدية أن يعرفوك أنت الإله الحقيقي وحدك ويسوع المسيح الذي أرسلته. (4) أنا مجدتك على الأرض.العمل الذي أعطيتني لأعمل قد أكملته. (svd)
كيف يكون العمل الذي أعطاه الله للمسيح قد أكمل والمسيح لم يصلب بعد ؟ المسيح حتى لم يكن وضع على الصليب وكما تقولون أنتم فإن العمل الذي جاء من أجله هو أن يصلب ليخلص البشرية , فكيف يقول المسيح قبل الصلب بأن العمل الذي أعطاه الله له قد أكمله ؟ هل كان يكذب ؟
ثم كيف يقول المسيح للإله هذه هي الحياة الأبدية أيها الإله أن يعرفوك أنك أنت الإله الحقيقي ولاحظ قال كلمة ( وحدك ) ثم اعترف أن الله هو من أرسله ؟ أليس المسيح هو الإله ؟ لو كان هو الله حقاً كما تزعمون لقال ليعرفوك أني الإله الحقيقي وحدي أو ليعرفوا أنك أنت الأب وأنا الابن وهناك الروح القدس ونحن إله واحد ؟ أليس هذا من الدجل ؟
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 51



*السؤال: 52 
( عقائد وعبادات ) لماذا لاتسجدون في صلاتكم ، كما كان يصلي المسيح ؟

جاء عند متى عن المسيح (( ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي )) متى 26عدد 39
وفى متى أيضاً أن يسوع قال لإبليس:عندما طلب منه إبليس أن يسجد له وَقَالَ لَهُ: (( أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ.)) متى 4عدد 9-10 ولوقا 4عدد 7-8

وجاء عند مرقس : (( ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي لِكَيْ تَعْبُرَ عَنْهُ السَّاعَةُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ. )) مرقس 14عدد 35

وأيضاً: (( مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ يَا رَبُّ وَيُمَجِّدُ اسْمَكَ، لأَنَّكَ وَحْدَكَ قُدُّوسٌ، لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ سَيَأْتُونَ وَيَسْجُدُونَ أَمَامَكَ، لأَنَّ أَحْكَامَكَ قَدْ أُظْهِرَتْ.)) رؤيا يوحنا 15: 4**

*​*
**:download:*


اجابة السؤال 52


*السؤال: 53 
هل جهنم هى الفردوس عندكم ؟ وأين كان يسوع عقب موته؟ هل كان في الفردوس أم في جهنم ؟

لقد قال بولس: (( وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ صَعِدَ، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضاً أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى. 10اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضاً فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلَأَ الْكُلَّ. )) أفسس 4عدد 9-10
أى أن يسوع نزل إلى الهاوية وجهنم لكى يخلِّص الخطاة ويحررهم من خطيئة أدم وحواء.
إلا أن يسوع نفسه قال: (( وَكَانَ وَاحِدٌ مِنَ الْمُذْنِبَيْنِ الْمُعَلَّقَيْنِ يُجَدِّفُ عَلَيْهِ قَائِلاً: إِنْ كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الْمَسِيحَ فَخَلِّصْ نَفْسَكَ وَإِيَّانَا! 40فَانْتَهَرَهُ الآخَرُ قَائِلاً: أَوَلاَ أَنْتَ تَخَافُ اللهَ إِذْ أَنْتَ تَحْتَ هَذَا الْحُكْمِ بِعَيْنِهِ؟ أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَبِعَدْلٍ لأَنَّنَا نَنَالُ اسْتِحْقَاقَ مَا فَعَلْنَا وَأَمَّا هَذَا فَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ شَيْئاً لَيْسَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ. 42ثُمَّ قَالَ لِيَسُوعَ: اذْكُرْنِي يَا رَبُّ مَتَى جِئْتَ فِي مَلَكُوتِكَ. 43فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ تَكُونُ مَعِي فِي الْفِرْدَوْسِ.)) لوقا 23عدد 39-43*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 53



*السؤال: 54 
( تناقضات ) هل شهادة المسيح لنفسه حق أم ليست حقاً ؟
أعلم ستقول أن شهادته حق ولن ينفع كلامي معك لذا سأعطيك النصوص مباشرة فاقرأ : " إن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي ليست حقاً " يوحنا 5 عدد 31 
بما يناقضه تماما في يوحنا 8 عدد 31 " وإن كنت أشهد لنفسي فشهادتي حق "
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 54



*السؤال: 55 
( الصلب والفداء ) هل من الرحمة والعدل أن يسلم إبنه المظلوم؟
هل من الرحمة أن يُسلم الأب ابنه للصلب دون أن يقترف إثماً أو جريمة ما تستحق هذه العقوبة ؟ وما الفائدة التربوية التي نتعلمها من مثل هذا التصرُّف؟ فما بالك إذا كان الآخر ابن الإله ؟ وكيف يثق خلقه به إذا كان قد ضحى بالبار البريء من أجل غفران خطيئة مذنب آخر ؟ هل يُعجبه أن يصفه أحد خلقه بالقسوة وعدم الرحمة ؟ (( اَلَّذِي لَمْ يُشْفِقْ عَلَى ابْنِهِ بَلْ بَذَلَهُ لأَجْلِنَا أَجْمَعِينَ )) رومية 8: 31-32
ولو كان الصلب والفداء لغفران خطيئة آدم وحواء – فكيف يكفر عن خطيئة الشيطان ؟ وهل سيضطر إلى النزول مرة أخرى والزواج من شيطانة لينجب شيطاناً يصلب عن الشياطين؟ أليست خطيئة الشيطان أعظم وأجل ؟
وهل يعقل أن تكون قوانين الأمم المتحضرة اليوم أعدل من قانون الله ، حيث إنها لا تحاسب الإنسان على فعل غيره ولو كان ابنه أو أباه؟ كيف تكون عملية الصلب والقتل وإسالة دم البريْ رحمة وهبة للبشرية؟
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 55



*السؤال: 56 
( هل معقول ) هل صوت البشر يهدم صور مدينة بني من أجل تحصينها ؟
انهيار السور بالهتاف
يقول كاتب سفر يشوع 6 عدد 5 : (( ويكون عند امتداد صوت قرن الهتاف عند استماعكم صوت البوق ان جميع الشعب يهتف هتافا عظيما فيسقط سور المدينة في مكانه ويصعد الشعب كل رجل مع وجهه))
هتف بنو إسرائيل فانهار سور اريحا . انهار السور كله حول المدينة عن طريق الهتاف !!!! هل هذا هو السلاح الجديد الذى لم يسمع به أحد لا من قبل ولا من بعد ؟.. نعم أنه هو !!!
والسؤال هنا هو : أذكر كتاب تاريخ واحد أو مؤرخ واحد ذكر هذه الحادثة في كتابه أو تأريخه !
إن حصار مدينة كأريحا وسقوطها بعد الحصار في حرب مشهورة كهذه وسقوط سور المدينة بهذه الخطة الرائعة لهو حدث تسير به الركبان ويتناقله المؤرخون وينتشر كانتشار النار في الهشيم , فأي مؤرخ أو كتاب تاريخ ذكر هذه المعجزة ؟
*​ 
*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 56

* 

السؤال: 57 
( الصلب والفداء ) كيف كانوا أطهاراً وهم يحملون خطية آدم ؟
لقد شهد إلهكم قبل أن يموت على الصليب المزعوم ويفدى البشرية من خطيئة أدم أن تلاميذه من الأطهار باستثناء واحد منهم: (( قَالَ لَهُ سِمْعَانُ بُطْرُسُ: «يَا سَيِّدُ لَيْسَ رِجْلَيَّ فَقَطْ بَلْ أَيْضاً يَدَيَّ وَرَأْسِي. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «الَّذِي قَدِ اغْتَسَلَ لَيْسَ لَهُ حَاجَةٌ إِلاَّ إِلَى غَسْلِ رِجْلَيْهِ بَلْ هُوَ طَاهِرٌ كُلُّهُ. وَأَنْتُمْ طَاهِرُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كُلُّكُمْ.)) يوحنا 13عدد 9-10 ألا يكذب هذا بدعة الصلب والفداء؟
*​*
*
*:download:*


اجابة السؤال 57



*السؤال: 58 
تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ؟ أي كتب يقصد ؟
جاء في إنجيل متى الإصحاح الثاني والعشرون الفقرة ( متى22 : 23 - 30) الصدوقيين يسألون المسيح عن المرأة يرثها أخو زوجها إن مات زوجها ففي الآخرة لمن تكون المرأة زوجة فقال هكذا : في ذلك اليوم جاء إليه صدوقيون الذين يقولون ليس قيامة فسألوه قائلين يا معلّم قال موسى إن مات احد وليس له أولاد يتزوج أخوه بامرأته ويقيم نسلا لأخيه. فكان عندنا سبعة إخوة وتزوج الأول ومات.وإذ لم يكن له نسل ترك امرأته لأخيه. وكذلك الثاني والثالث إلى السبعة. وآخر الكل ماتت المرأة أيضا. ففي القيامة لمن من السبعة تكون زوجة.فإنها كانت للجميع. فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم تضلون إذ لا تعرفون الكتب ولا قوة الله. لأنهم في القيامة لا يزوجون ولا يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء. (svd) ... وسؤالنا من شقين كالآتي : الشق الأول : أين في كتب الأنبياء أو في العهد القديم مكتوب أو موجود انهم في القيامة لا يزوجون أو يتزوجون بل يكونون كملائكة الله في السماء ؟ رجاءً ادعم إجابتك بالنصوص من العهد القديم . الشق الثاني : المسيح لم يعترض على كون المرأة يتوارثها إخوة زوجها بعد وفاة زوجها , بل كل ما استنكره أن يكون هناك زواج في الآخرة كما قرأت , والسؤال هو : لماذا ترك النصارى هذا الجزء من شريعة موسى ؟ تحت أي سبب وما هي الحجة ؟ المسح قال ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل ( متى 5عدد17 ) , وهو لم يعترض على كون الإخوة يتوارثون زوجة أخيهم الميت بالتتابع عند وفاة الأكبر منهم فالذي يليه كما ترى , لماذا لا يطبق النصارى هذه الشريعة اليوم ؟؟ رجاءً ادعم إجابتك بالنصوص من الكتاب المقدس .*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 58
​
*السؤال: 59 
( الصلب والفداء ) هل كان يريد الصلب أم لا يريد ؟ 
تزعمون أن المسيح جاء برضاه إلى الدنيا لكي يقتل على الصليب ولكي يصالح البشرية مع الله ويفديهم بدمه ليخلصهم من خطيئة أبيهم آدم. وهذا يتناقض مع ما جاء في الأناجيل، فقد بينت الأناجيل أن المسيح لم يكن راضياً على صلبه، وأنه أخذ يصلي ويستغيث بالله، أن ينجيه من أعدائه، حتى أن عرقه صار كقطرات دم نازلة على الأرض ، واستمر في دعائه قبل القبض عليه وبعد أن وضع على الصليب حسب اعتقادكم : (( حِينَئِذٍ جَاءَ مَعَهُمْ يَسُوعُ إِلَى ضَيْعَةٍ يُقَالُ لَهَا جَثْسَيْمَانِي فَقَالَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ : اجْلِسُوا هَهُنَا حَتَّى أَمْضِيَ وَأُصَلِّيَ هُنَاكَ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ مَعَهُ بُطْرُسَ وَابْنَيْ زَبْدِي وَابْتَدَأَ يَحْزَنُ وَيَكْتَئِبُ. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ : نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدّاً حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ. امْكُثُوا هَهُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي. ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: يَا أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ )) (متى 26عدد 36-44) و (مرقس 14عدد 32-39) و(لوقا 22عدد 41-44)

*
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 59



*السؤال: 60 
( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا حزنوا ؟
لماذا حزن تلاميذه والمؤمنون لو كانوا قد علموا بفرية الفداء والصلب ؟ ألم تكن هذه الحادثة مدعاة إلى سرور الناس جميعاً ؟ (( وَكُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مُجْتَمِعِينَ لِهَذَا الْمَنْظَرِ لَمَّا أَبْصَرُوا مَا كَانَ رَجَعُوا وَهُمْ يَقْرَعُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ. )) لوقا 23عدد 48*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 60​
*السؤال: 61 
( الأقانيم والتثليث )
هل كان الأنبياء الكبار قبل ديانة بولس يؤمنون بالتثليث وأن الله ثلاثة في واحد ؟ وأين الدليل ؟ رجاءً أيد إجابتك بالنصوص التوراتية .

*
:download:

اجابة السؤال 61


*السؤال: 62 
هل معقول ( كيف يموت الأسد مرتان ؟
يقول كاتب سفر صموئيل الأول 17 عدد 34:
(( فقال داود لشاول كان عبدك يرعى لابيه غنما فجاء اسد مع دب واخذ شاة من القطيع. 35 فخرجت وراءه وقتلته وانقذتها من فيه ولما قام عليّ امسكته من ذقنه وضربته فقتلته.!!! )) ترجمة الفانديك
لاحظ عزيزي القارىء كيف تم امساك الأسد من ذقنه ! ولا حظ أنه أمسكه من ذقنه وضربه في الوقت ذاته ! ولا حظ أنه قتل الدب أيضاً !!!! والسؤال هنا هو : كيف يموت الأسد مرتان ؟
*​*
**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 62



*السؤال: 63 
(الألوهية ) فسر ما يلي :
ماذا تعنى عندكم هذه الفقرة: (( لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَنِي مِنَ الآنَ حَتَّى تَقُولُوا: مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ! )) متى 23 عدد 39؟

لو كان المسيح هو الله فكيف سيأتي باسم الرب لماذا لا يأتي باسمه هو ؟ *


*:download:*​ 
اجابة السؤال 63
* 

*​*
*
*السؤال: 64 

( أخطاء الشريعة) لماذا لم يقيم اليهود الحد على مريم العذراء ؟
هل تكلم عيسى فى المهد؟

لو لم يتكلم عيسى عليه السلام فى المهد ويُبرِّأ أمه ، لحكم اليهود على أمه بالحرق تبعاً لشريعتهم: (9 واذا تدنست ابنة كاهن بالزنى فقد دنست اباها.بالنار تحرق ) لاويين 21عدد 9، وبما أن اليهود لم يحرقوها ولم يمسوها بأذى ، فلابد أن تكون قد أتت بالدليل.أو بكل وضوح كانت متزوجة من يوسف النجار ولن يخفى على أحد في هذا الزمان إن كانت زوجته بالفعل أم أنها حبلت من الزنا , فالسؤال هو لماذا لم يقم عليها اليهود حد الزنى ؟*
*
*​*
**:download:*


اجابة السؤال 64



*السؤال: 65 
قاله إضربني, قاله لأ, قاله الأسد هايكلك, وأكله الأسد !!!!
عفواً على اللغة العامية أعلاه لكن إطلع على النص ولك الحكم 
جاء في سفر الملوك الأول 20: 35 (( ان رجلاً من بني الانبياء قال لصاحبه . عن امر الرب اضربني . فأبى الرجل ان يضربه . فقال له من اجل انك لم تسمع لقول الرب فحينما تذهب من عندي يقتلك أسد . ولما ذهب من عنده لقيه أسد وقتله )) ( ترجمة الفانديك دار الكتاب المقدس )
تخيل .. رجل يقول لصاحبه إن الله يأمرك أن تضربني !!! هل هذا معقول ؟ هل يُنزل الله وحياً على رجل ما، يقول له فيه عليك أن تطلب من رجل آخر أن يضربك ؟ على كل حال وكما هو متوقع من العقلاء فإن الرجل رفض أن يضرب صاحبه فغضب طالب الضرب على صاحبه ودعا عليه فأكله أسد !!!! ولماذا يدعو عليه ؟ وما ذنبه؟ دعا عليه لأنه رفض أن يضربه !!!! والمدهش أن الرب استجاب دعائه ( حسب النص ) فأكل الأسد هذا الرجل المسكين الذي رفض أن يضرب صاحبه !!!! وهل هذه العقوبة مناسبة لرفض الرجل أن يضرب صديقه ؟ ننتظر الإجابة ولكن عفواً نريدها من العقلاء .*
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 65​*
*
*السؤال: 66 
( هل معقول ) هل أراد عيسى حقاً إفناء البشرية ؟
فلماذا قال إذاً ؟ (( لأَنَّهُ يُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ وُلِدُوا هَكَذَا مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَاهُمُ النَّاسُ وَيُوجَدُ خِصْيَانٌ خَصَوْا أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ أَنْ يَقْبَلَ فَلْيَقْبَلْ.)) متى 19عدد 12

وأين حق النساء في الزواج والإستمتاع بأزواجهن ؟ ألم يعلم إلهكم بعلمه الأزلى أن الساقطات سوف يستخدمن مثل هذا القول من أجل تبرير السحاق ؟

ولم يكن هو نفسه أو أحد الأنبياء مخصياً أو حتى أحد الحواريين، فمن المعروف أن بعض الحواريين كان متزوجاً مثل بطرس وبولس، بل ويندد سفر التثنية بمن يفعل ذلك قائلاً: (( لا يَدْخُل مَخْصِيٌّ بِالرَّضِّ أَوْ مَجْبُوبٌ فِي جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.)) تثنية 23 عدد 1

*
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 66


*السؤال: 67 
هل يوحنا المعمدان هو إيليا ؟
أولاً : جاء في إنجيل متَّى 17 عدد10-11 هكذا : وسأله تلاميذه قائلين فلماذا يقول الكتبة أن إيليا ينبغي أن يأتي أولا. (11) فأجاب يسوع وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويردّ كل شيء. (svd) فيفهم منه بصريح النص أن إيليا من المفروض أن يسبق مجيئه مجئ المسيح وإن لم يشر التلاميذ من أين أتوا بهذه الفرضية ولكن يسوع قد أكد هذه الفكرة وأيد رأي التلاميذ أنه من المفروض أن يأتي إيليا أولاً قبل مَجئ المسيح المنتظر وهذا حسب ما جاء على لِسان المسيح أيضاً في إنجيل مرقس 9 عدد12 هكذا : فأجاب وقال لهم إن إيليا يأتي أولا ويرد كل شيء.وكيف هو مكتوب عن ابن الإنسان أن يتألم كثيرا ويرذل. (svd),
ولكن لما خرج يوحنا يعمد الناس بمعمودية التوبة فقد اعتقد الناس أنه إما أن يكون إيليا لأن إيليا يسبق مجئ المسيح , ولما أنكر أنه إيليا وقال لست أنا إيليا, فظنوا أنه المسيح لأنه لو لم يكن إيليا فربما كان المسيح المنتظر فأنكر أيضاً كونه المسيح , فلابد أنه النبي المنتظر ولكنه أنكر أيضاً كونه النبي المنتظر وهذا كما هو وارد في إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد21 هكذا : فسألوه إذا ماذا.إيليا أنت؟ فقال لست أنا.النبي انت ؟.فأجاب لا. (svd) فظهر بصريح النص أن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا وقريب من هذا ما هو في نفس إنجيل يوحنا 1 عدد25 هكذا : فسألوه وقالوا له فما بالك تعمّد إن كنت لست المسيح ولا إيليا ولا النبي. (svd) ولكن بنص قول المسيح في إنجيل متى 17 عدد12-13 هكذا : ولكني أقول لكم أن إيليا قد جاء ولم يعرفوه بل عملوا به كل ما أرادوا.كذلك ابن الإنسان أيضا سوف يتألم منهم. (13) حينئذ فهم التلاميذ انه قال لهم عن يوحنا المعمدان (svd) فَيُفهم من هذا القول إما حسب فهم التلاميذ أو حسب كلام يسوع أن يوحنا هو إيليا ولكن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا وكذب هذا الكلام كما قلنا من قبل , وليس من المعقول أن يكون يوحنا نبي ولا يدري أهو إيليا أم لا !!! فالأصدق قول يوحنا أنه ليس إيليا لأنه أدرى بنفسه من الكلام الذي فهمه التلاميذ من يسوع فبعدم إتيان إيليا ينفي مجيء المسيح المنتظر على حسب قول اليهود والتلاميذ , وقول النصارى أن يوحنا هو إيليا بالروح فهذا قول لا يُنظر إليه إذ أن يوحنا أنكر كونه إيليا ولم يشر إلى أنه إيليا بالروح أو بالجسد فالأولى تصديق يوحنا لا تصديق غيره . فالآن نعيد السؤال بصيغة أخرى إذا كان من المفترض أن يسبق مجيء المسيح نزول إيليا من السماء كما قال المسيح للتلاميذ وأيد رأيهم في ذلك , وإذا كان كاتب الإنجيل إدعى زوراً وبهتاناً أن إيليا قد جاء وأن إيليا هو يوحنا المعمدان وأنكر يوحنا , ها الأمر ورفض أن يكون إيليا بصريح النص أعلاه ؟ فكيف يكون يسوع هو المسيح المنتظر مع مراعاة إنكار يحي أنه إيليا ؟ ننتظر إجابة من عقلاء النصارى .*
*
:download:*

اجابة السؤال 67
​*
*
*السؤال: 68 
من هو الكاهن الذي قتلته اليهود في بيت الرب؟

(( وَلَبِسَ رُوحُ اللَّهِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنَ يَهُويَادَاعَ الْكَاهِنَ فَوَقَفَ فَوْقَ الشَّعْبِ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: [هَكَذَا يَقُولُ اللَّهُ: لِمَاذَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ وَصَايَا الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تُفْلِحُونَ؟ لأَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمُ الرَّبَّ قَدْ تَرَكَكُمْ]. 21فَفَتَنُوا عَلَيْهِ وَرَجَمُوهُ بِحِجَارَةٍ بِأَمْرِ الْمَلِكِ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.)) أخبار الأيام الثاني 24عدد 20

(( لِكَيْ يَأْتِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ دَمٍ زَكِيٍّ سُفِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ دَمِ هَابِيلَ الصِّدِّيقِ إِلَى دَمِ زَكَرِيَّا بْنِ بَرَخِيَّا الَّذِي قَتَلْتُمُوهُ بَيْنَ الْهَيْكَلِ وَالْمَذْبَحِ. 36اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَذَا كُلَّهُ يَأْتِي عَلَى هَذَا الْجِيلِ! )) متى 23عدد 35-36

لقد أخطأ الكاتب بين زكريا إبن يهوياداع الكاهن الذي قتل (أخبار الأيام الثاني 24عدد 20-22) وبين زكريا إبن برخيا (زكريا 1عدد 1 ، 7 ).

إنظر هامش إنجيل متى صفحة 6-11 من الكتاب المقدس ( Einheitsübersetzung )*​ 
 
*:download:*


اجابة السؤال 68
​*السؤال: 69 
هل يريد الرب أن يُخلص الناس أم يصدقوا الكذب ويهلكون ؟

(( لأَنَّ هَذَا حَسَنٌ وَمَقْبُولٌ لَدَى مُخَلِّصِنَا اللهِ، 4الَّذِي يُرِيدُ أَنَّ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ يَخْلُصُونَ وَإِلَى مَعْرِفَةِ الْحَقِّ يُقْبِلُونَ. )) تيموثاوس الأولى 2عدد 3-4

(( وَلأَجْلِ هَذَا سَيُرْسِلُ إِلَيْهِمُ اللهُ عَمَلَ الضَّلاَلِ، حَتَّى يُصَدِّقُوا الْكَذِبَ، 12لِكَيْ يُدَانَ جَمِيعُ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُصَدِّقُوا الْحَقَّ، بَلْ سُرُّوا بِالإِثْمِ. )) تسالونيكى الثانية 2عدد 11-12*​ 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 69​* 
​**السؤال: 70
( هل معقول ) هل ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً ؟!
هل سمعتم عن كتاب يزعم أن ملائكة الله تأكل لحماً وخبزاً ؟
الكتاب المقدس يزعم أن ابراهيم عليه السلام حين مرت به الملائكة لهلاك قوم لوط ضيفهم وأطعمهم خبزاً ولحماً !!!
(( فَأَسْرَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِلَى دَاخِلِ الْخَيْمَةِ إِلَى زَوْجَتِهِ سَارَةَ وَقَالَ: هَيَّا أَسْرِعِي وَاعْجِنِي ثَلاَثَ كَيْلاَتٍ مِنْ أَفْضَلِ الدَّقِيقِ وَاخْبِزِيهَا. ثُمَّ أَسْرَعَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ نَحْوَ قَطِيعِهِ وَاخْتَارَ عِجْلاً رَخْصاً طَيِّباً وَأَعْطَاهُ لِغُلامٍ كَيْ يُجَهِّزَهُ. ثُمَّ أَخَذَ زُبْداً وَلَبَناً وَالْعِجْلَ الَّذِي طَبَخَهُ، وَمَدَّهَا أَمَامَهُمْ، وَبَقِيَ وَاقِفاً فِي خِدْمَتِهِمْ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ وَهُمْ يَأْكُلُونَ. )) تكوين 18 عدد 1 أيها العقلاء , إن الملائكة هي أرواح لا أجساد , فهل الأرواح تأكل لحم وخبز ؟ وإن كان الملائكة التي جاءت لإبراهيم هي الله ومعه الإلهين الآخرين فيكون الثالوث فهل الثالوث يأكل لحم وخبز ؟
*
*:download:*
 
اجابة  السؤال 70

​

*السؤال:71 
ما معنى قول بطرس ( ولو أضطررت أن أموت معك )؟
جاء في انجيل مرقس 14عدد 27-31 (( وَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ : إِنَّ كُلَّكُمْ تَشُكُّونَ فِيَّ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ:أَنِّي أَضْرِبُ الرَّاعِيَ فَتَتَبَدَّدُ الْخِرَافُ. 28وَلَكِنْ بَعْدَ قِيَامِي أَسْبِقُكُمْ إِلَى الْجَلِيلِ». فَقَالَ لَهُ بُطْرُسُ : وَإِنْ شَكَّ الْجَمِيعُ فَأَنَا لاَ أَشُكُّ! 30فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ فِي هَذِهِ اللَّيْلَةِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَصِيحَ الدِّيكُ مَرَّتَيْنِ تُنْكِرُنِي ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ». 31فَقَالَ بِأَكْثَرِ تَشْدِيدٍ: وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ. وَهَكَذَا قَالَ أَيْضاً الْجَمِيعُ. ))

ان قول بطرس والتلاميذ هنا ((وَلَوِ اضْطُرِرْتُ أَنْ أَمُوتَ مَعَكَ لاَ أُنْكِرُكَ)) لدليل على معرفة التلاميذ له بأنه إنسان مُعرَّض للهلاك والموت ، وأن هرطقة الاتحاد بينه وبين الله والروح القدس من الخرافات التي دخلت فيما بعد على دين عيسى عليه السلام وأفسدت رسالته الحقة. وكيف يكون هو الإله والله هو الحى الباقى الذي لا يموت؟*​ 
 
*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 71
​*السؤال: 72 
هل الله يعاقب على شئ مستحيل الحدوث ؟؟
إني أتسائل هَل يضع الله عقاباً لجريمة لا يمكن ان تحدث أساسا أو مستحيلة الحدوث ؟؟ ولأوضح السؤال أقول هل من المعقول أن يقول الله أن من يصعد إلى السماء السابعة ويصنع ثقباً قطره 10.5 متر يعاقب بأن يدخل النار !!!!! 
هل هذا الكلام منطقي أو معقول عن الله ؟؟ بالطبع لا , لكن أصدقائنا النصارى يقولون باستحالة تحريف الكتاب المقدس ولا يتخيلون ذلك أساساً , إذاً يا أعزائي إذا كان هذا الأمر مستحيلا فلماذا وضع الله عقاباً له ؟؟؟ هل يضع الله عقاباً لجريمة مستحيلة الحدوث ؟؟ 
اقرأ ماذا يقول ربك في كتابك كما في رؤيا يوحنا 22 عدد 18-19:ـ
رؤيا 22 عدد 18: لاني اشهد لكل من يسمع أقوال نبوة هذا الكتاب إن كان احد يزيد على هذا يزيد الله عليه الضربات المكتوبة في هذا الكتاب. (19) وان كان احد يحذف من أقوال كتاب هذه النبوّة يحذف الله نصيبه من سفر الحياة ومن المدينة المقدسة ومن المكتوب في هذا الكتاب (svd)لماذا وضع الوعيد والتهديد في نهاية السفر لكل من يحاول التحريف إن كان التحريف مستحيل الوقوع كما تزعمون ؟؟ ؟ وفي التثنية يوصيهم ألا يزيدوا على كلام الرب أو ينقصوا منه .. هل كلام الرب قابل للزيادة والنقصان ؟ اقرأ الإصحاح الرابع من التثنية الفقرات 4 عدد 1-2 كما يلي : 1 فالآن يا إسرائيل اسمع الفرائض والأحكام التي أنا أعلمكم لتعملوها لكي تحيوا وتدخلوا وتمتلكوا الأرض التي الرب اله آبائكم يعطيكم. (2) لا تزيدوا على الكلام الذي أنا أوصيكم به ولا تنقصوا منه لكي تحفظوا وصايا الرب إلهكم التي أنا أوصيكم بها. الرب يوصيهم ألا يزيدوا أو ينقصوا من هذا الكلام .. هل الرب يوصيهم بشئ من المستحيل وقوعه؟؟؟*​* 
​**:download:*


اجابة السؤال 72



*السؤال: 73 
( الكتاب المقدس ) ماذا تعرف عن هؤلاء ؟
من هو مترجم كل إنجيل؟ وما هي كفاءته العلمية واللغوية بكلا اللغتين؟ وما هي درجة تقواه وتخصصه؟ وما هي جنسيته؟
*

*:download:*

اجابة السؤال 73



*السؤال: 74 
( الكتاب المقدس ) هل معقول أنك تجهل من كتب كتابك المقدس ؟
يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس إن أغلب أسفار الكتاب المقدس مجهولة الهوية ومجهول هوية من كتبوها وإن أطلق إسم رجل على سفر معين كتسمية المزامير باسم داود مثلاً فلا يعني أبداً أن دواد هو كاتب كل المزامير هذا إن كان قد كتب بعضها وبهذا قياساً على باقي أسفار الكتاب المقدس فامسك ورقة وقلم وإبدأ من التكوين حتى رؤيا يؤحنا سفر سفر وجهز لي قائمة أمام كل سفر إسم الشخص الذي كتبه بالدليل , ومعلومات عن تاريخ كتابة كل سفر وحال من كتبه هل هو نبي أو رسول أم وثني أم مرتد كحال سليمان مثلاً , أم مجهول هوية من كتب هذا السفر ؟ وسنرى كم سفر ستصل إلى كاتبه , ثم كيف يثق الناس بأسفار مجهول هوية من كتبوها ولا يعرف دينهم أو مدى صحة ما كتبوه ؟ *
*
*​*
**:download:*

اجابة السؤال 74



*السؤال: 75 
( الصلب والفداء ) لماذا حُسب هؤلاء أبرار أتقياء قبل الصلب والفداء ؟
هل بخطيئة واحد أخطأ الجميع رومية 5عدد 12 أم أخطأ الكثيرون رومية 5عدد 19؟
وما رأيكم في قول يعقوب في رسالته : (( وَتَمَّ الْكِتَابُ الْقَائِلُ: «فَآمَنَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ بِاللَّهِ فَحُسِبَ لَهُ بِرّاً» وَدُعِيَ خَلِيلَ اللَّهِ.)) يعقوب 2عدد 23 ، وأيضاً (( وبارك الرب إبراهيم في كل شىء )) تكوين 24عدد 1 ، فقد كان إبراهيم إذاً من الأبرار ، من قبل أن يتجسد الإله ويُصلَب.
وكذلك (( وسار أخنوخ مع الله ، ولم يوجد لأن الله أخذه )) تكوين 5عدد 24
وأيضاً (( بِالإِيمَانِ نُقِلَ أَخْنُوخُ لِكَيْ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ نَقَلَهُ - إِذْ قَبْلَ نَقْلِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَرْضَى اللهَ.)) عبرانيين 11عدد 5 وكذلك (( صعد إيليا في العاصفة إلى السماء )) ملوك الثاني 2عدد 11
*​ 
:download:


اجابة السؤال 75​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*السؤال: 76 *
*( التجسد) أخرج الشاهد من أقوال المسيح :*
*هل قال عيسى لتلاميذه وأتباعه، إنه يتكون من جزء لاهوتي وجزء ناسوتي؟ وأنه إله كامل وإنسان كامل ؟ أيَّد إجابتك بالأدلة النقلية من الكتاب المقدس على لسان المسيح !*​
​ 


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 76​




*السؤال: 77 *
*( الألوهية ) أخرج الشاهد من أقوال المسيح :*
*أين نجد قول عيسى عليه السلام نفسه لتلاميذه إنه الله وقد نزل إلى الدنيا لكي يغفر للبشر خطاياهم بالصلب ؟ وأين قال لهم أنه جاء من أجل خطيئة آدم ؟ فإن كان الجواب بالإيجاب ، فأيِّد إجابتك من الأناجيل!*​
​ 


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 77​





*السؤال: 78 *
*( تناقضات ) كم عدد الشهود على المسيح ؟*
*كم عدد الشهود الذين شهدوا أنه قال إنه ينقض الهيكل ويبنيه في ثلاثة أيام؟*​ 
*حسب انجيل متى : كانوا اثنين فقط ((.. .. .. وَلَكِنْ أَخِيراً تَقَدَّمَ شَاهِدَا زُورٍ وَقَالاَ: «هَذَا قَالَ إِنِّي أَقْدِرُ أَنْ أَنْقُضَ هَيْكَلَ اللَّهِ وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِيهِ.)) متى 26عدد 60-61*​ 
*ولكن حسب انجيل مرقس كانوا قوماً: (( ثُمَّ قَامَ قَوْمٌ وَشَهِدُوا عَلَيْهِ زُوراً قَائِلِينَ: نَحْنُ سَمِعْنَاهُ يَقُولُ: إِنِّي أَنْقُضُ هَذَا الْهَيْكَلَ الْمَصْنُوعَ بِالأَيَادِي وَفِي ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ أَبْنِي آخَرَ غَيْرَ مَصْنُوعٍ بِأَيَادٍ.)) مرقس 14عدد 57-58*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 78​




*السؤال: 79 *
*هل كانوا شهود زور ؟ أم شهدوا بما قاله المسيح ؟*
*من العجيب أن كتبة الأناجيل نسبوا شهادة الزور للذان أو للذين شهدوا على يسوع أنه يقول أني أنقض الهيكل وأبنيه في ثلاثة أيام ولا ندري عددهم أهم شخصان أم مجموعة من الناس فالأناجيل إختلفت في ذلك ولكن يقول إنجيل متى 26عدد60-61 ((60 فلم يجدوا.ومع انه جاء شهود زور كثيرون لم يجدوا.ولكن اخيرا تقدم شاهدا زور (61) وقالا.هذا قال اني اقدر ان انقض هيكل الله وفي ثلاثة ايام ابنيه. (**svd**) لاحظ أنهما هنا شاهدان فقط *
*ثم يقول أيضاً في إنجيل مرقص 14عدد57-58 ((57 ثم قام قوم وشهدوا عليه زورا قائلين. (58) نحن سمعناه يقول اني انقض هذا الهيكل المصنوع بالايادي وفي ثلاثة ايام ابني آخر غير مصنوع باياد. (**svd**) ولاحظ هنا أنهم قوم ( مجموعة )*
*فالعجب كل العجب أن نسب كتبة الأناجيل للشهود الذين شهدوا على يسوع أنهم شهدوا زوراً لأن يسوع قال هذا بالفعل كما في إنجيل يوحنا 2عدد19 (( 19 اجاب يسوع وقال لهم انقضوا هذا الهيكل وفي ثلاثة ايام اقيمه. (20) فقال اليهود في ست واربعين سنة بني هذا الهيكل أفانت في ثلاثة ايام تقيمه. (**svd**)*
*فلا أدري أين شهادة الزور هنا ؟ الناس شهدوا بما قاله يسوع بالفعل! فلماذا نسبتموهم إلى شهادة الزور ؟ *​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 79​





*السؤال: 80 *
*أين في إرميا ؟*
*ورد في متى 27 عدد 9 قوله : حينئذ تم ما قيل بإرميا النبي القائل: وأخذوا الثلاثين من الفضة ثمن المثمَّن الذي منوه من بني إسرائيل*
*اعترف المستر جوويل ، في كتابه المسمى ( بكتاب الاغلاط ) المطبوع سنة 1841 أنه غلط من متى ، وأقر به هورون في تفسيره المطبوع سنة 1822 حيث قال : في هذا النقل إشكال كبير جداً لأنه لا يوجد في كتاب إرميا مثل هذا ويوجد في [ 11 عدد 3 ] من سفر زكريا لكن لا يطابق ألفاظ متى ألفاظه *
*والسؤال هو : هذه العبارة غير موجودة في سفر إرميا فلماذا كذب كاتب إنجيل متى وقال أنها موجودة في إرميا ؟ وهل هذا خطأ من الوحي أم من الكتبة والمترجمين المدلسين ؟ ولا تنسى قول إرميا نفسه طالما نتحدث عن إرميا حينما قال في إرميا 8 عدد 8 هكذا : 8 كيف تقولون نحن حكماء وشريعة الرب معنا.حقا انه الى الكذب حوّلها قلم الكتبة الكاذب. (**SVD**)*​




:download:​


اجابة السؤال 80​





*السؤال: 81 *
*هل تصدق هذه العبارة ؟*
*يوحنا 21 عدد 25 " واشياء أخر كثيرة صنعها يسوع ان كتبت واحدة واحدة فلست اظن ان العالم نفسه يسع الكتب المكتوبة آمين "*
*العقلاء أسأل : هل يتخيل عاقل على وجه الأرض أن يوحنا صادق في هذه العبارة ؟ إن القارئ لهذه العبارة قد يتخيل أن يوحنا يقصد كل معجزات يسوع أو تاريخ حياة يسوع , لكن الأمر غير ذلك فإن يوحنا يتحدث عن المعجزات التي فعلها يسوع بعد قيامته من القبر وهو في خلال أربعين يوماً كما يقول في أعمال الرسل 1عدد3: الذين اراهم ايضا نفسه حيّا ببراهين كثيرة بعدما تألم وهو يظهر لهم اربعين يوما ويتكلم عن الامور المختصة بملكوت الله. (**svd**)*
*بالله عليكم هل ما يقوله الرجل معقول ؟ لو فرضنا أنه صنع خمسة معجزات وليكن عشرة في اليوم الواحد الذي يظهر لهم فيه في خلال الأربعين يوماً أي عشرة في اليوم الواحد في خمس مرات أو ستة مرات ظهر فيها ما يساوي ستين معجزة على أقصى تقدير ... فهل كتب العالم كلها لا تسع ستين معجزة من معجزات يسوع ؟*​




*:download:*​


اجابة السؤال 81​

​ 



*السؤال: 82 *
*( هل معقول ) هل يحل للرجل بيع إبنته ؟*
*الكتاب المقدس يعطي للرجل الحق في أن يبيع ابنته ! *
*قال الرب في سفر الخروج 21 عدد 7 : (( إِذَا بَاعَ رَجُلٌ ابنته كَأَمَةٍ، فَإِنَّهَا لاَ تُطْلَقُ حُرَّةً كَمَا يُطْلَقُ اْلعَبْدُ. )) [ ترجمة كتاب الحياة ]*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 82​





*السؤال: 83 *
*(عقائد وعبادات) ما قصة الصور والتماثيل في الكنيسة ؟*
*جاء في سفر التثنية 5 عدد 8 : لا تصنع لك تمثالا منحوتا ، ولا صورة ما مما في السماء من فوق ، وما في الأرض من أسفل ، وما في الماء من تحت الأرض . لا تسجد لهن ، ولا تعبدهن لأني أنا الرب إلهك غيور. . وجاء في تثنية 4 عدد 15 : فَاحْذَرُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ جِدّاً، فَأَنْتُمْ لَمْ تَرَوْا صُورَةً مَا حِينَ خَاطَبَكُمُ الرَّبُّ فِي جَبَلِ حُورِيبَ مِنْ وَسَطِ النَّارِ. لِئَلاَّ تَفْسُدُوا فَتَنْحَتُوا لَكُمْ تِمْثَالاً لِصُورَةٍ مَا لِمِثَالِ رَجُلٍ أَوِ امْرَأَةٍ . وفي سفر اللاويين 26 عدد 1 .. لاَ تَصْنَعُوا لَكُمْ أَصْنَاماً، وَلاَ تُقِيمُوا لَكُمْ تَمَاثِيلَ مَنْحُوتَةً، أَوْ أَنْصَاباً مُقَدَّسَةً، وَلاَ تَرْفَعُوا حَجَراً مُصَوَّراً فِي أَرْضِكُمْ لِتَسْجُدُوا لَهُ *
*هذه هي نصوص توراتية وردت في النهي عن عمل الصور والتماثيل وعن عبادتها ، والسجود لها . ولا شك أن التوراة تعتبر كتابا مقدساً لدى المسيحيين ، بالإضافة إلى أن العهد الجديد خال من هذه البدعة ، لكن يأبى النصارى إلا مخالفة شريعة الله والجري وراء أهوائهم ورغباتهم ، فيدخلون شعيرة تقديس الصور والتماثيل والفطيرة والخمرة – وهي شعيرة وثنية – ضمن شعائرهم ، شأنها في ذلك شأن كافة الشعائر والبدع التي اقتبسوها عن الوثنين . أكثر النصارى يسجد للتصاوير في الكنائس . وهو من كفرهم . وأي فرق بين عبادة الأصنام والسجود للتصاوير .. وإذا زرت - عزيزي القارىء - كاتدرائية القديس بولس في لندن أو كنيسة القديس بطرس في روما ، فإنك لا تكاد تفرق بينهما وبين معبد ( سومناث ) في الهند ! والسؤال هو : لماذا تخالفون نصوص العهد القديم وتحلون لأنفسكم بناء الأصنام والصور في الكنائس والسجود لها ؟*​



:download: ​


اجابة السؤال 83​





*السؤال: 84 *
*ما هو تاريخ ميلاد المسيح ؟ ولماذا 25 ديسمبر ؟*
*يختلف المسيحيون الغربيون عن الشرقيين في موعد احتفالاتهم بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح. فبينما في الغرب هو يوم 25 ديسمبر (كانون الاول) عند الكاثوليك والبروتستانت، فانه عند الارثوذوكس في الشرق يوم 7 يناير (كانون الثاني) من كل عام. والاحتفال الذي يسمى بالانجليزية «كريسماس» والفرنسية «نويل» اصله «ناتيفيتاس» في اللاتينية. ولم يبدأ الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد الا منذ منتصف القرن الرابع الميلادي، بعدما تحولّت الدولة الرومانية الى الديانة الجديدة على يد الامبراطور قسطنطين. ولا احد يدري كيف اختير يوم 25 ديسمبر، فقد كان هذا اليوم هو يوم الاحتفال بهيليوس الذي يمثل الشمس عند الرومان قبل ذلك.*
*يقول الأسقف بارنز أن هذا التاريخ التاريخ 25 ديسمبر قد صادف يوم احتفال كبير بعيد وثني قومي في روما ، ولم تستطع الكنيسة أن تلغي هذا العيد _ بل باركته كعيد قومي لشمس البر فصار ذلك تقليدي منذ هذا الوقت .وقد تم الاتفاق على الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد في ديسمبر بالنسبة للغربيين بعد مناقشات طويلة حوالي عام 300 .وهذا الرأي الذي ذهب إليه الأسقف بارنز أخذت به دائرة المعارف البريطانية ودائرة معارف شامبرو ( انظر ذلك في الصفحة 642 ، 643 من دائرة المعارف البريطانية ط:15 مجلد : 5 )*
*والسؤال هو : ما هو تاريخ ميلاد المسيح على وجه الدقة وبالدليل ؟ ولماذا يتم الإحتفال به في 25 ديسمبر أو في 7 يناير ؟*​



:download: ​


اجابة السؤال 84​





*السؤال: 85 *
*أين الدليل على تحريم تعدد الزوجات ؟*
*الثابت تاريخياً أن تعدد الزوجات ظاهرة عرفتها البشرية منذ أقدم العصور كالأنبياء وغيرهم ، وفي العهد الجديد نجد نصوصاً تبيح التعدد كالنص الوارد في رسالة بولس الاولى الي تيموثاوس 3 عدد 2 : (( فعلى الاسقف أن يكون منزها عن اللوم، زوج امرأة واحدة )) وهذا يعني أن اللوم على اكثر من واحدة خاص بالاسقف فلا يشمل كل الرعية والناس . وكذلك ما جاء في نفس الرسالة 3 عدد 12 : (( ليكن الشمامسة كل بعل امرأة واحدة مدبرين اولادهم وبيوتهم حسنا.)) وبهذا نستشف ان التعدد غير مباح للشماس أو المدبر في الكنيسة فلا يشمل بقية الناس والرعية .*
*والمسيح نفسه ضرب مثلاً في متى 25 عدد 1 - 11 بعشرة من العذراى كن في انتظار العريس وأنهن لجهالة بعضهن لم يستطعن الدخول معه فأغلق الباب دون هذا البعض لأنهن لم يكن قد أعددن ما يلزم - فلو أن التعدد كان غير جائز عنده ما ضرب المثل بالعذراى العشر اللائي ينتظرن عريساً واحداً . *
*وكم طالبنا النصارى أن يأتوا بدليل واحد على لسان المسيح يمنع فيه التعدد فعجزوا ، وكل ما يستدلوا به إنما هو تمويه وليس فيه ما يصلح للإحتجاج فنراهم يستدلون بما جاء في متى ( 19 عدد 3 و 4 و 5 ) :*
*(( وجاء اليه الفريسيون ليجربوه قائلين له هل يحل للرجل ان يطلق امرأته لكل سبب . فاجاب وقال لهم أما قرأتم ان الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وانثى وقال .من اجل هذا يترك الرجل اباه وامه ويلتصق بامرأته ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا ))*
*في الحقيقة هذه العبارات ليس فيها منع التعدد ، ولا نجد جملة واحدة تقول ممنوع التعدد او لا يجوز الزواج بأكثر من واحدة ، وغاية الكلام هنا هو منع الطلاق وليس غير ، وهذا ما سأله الفريسيون من البداية وهذا ما عناه المسيح عليه السلام . فكما أن إتحاد الرجل بزوجته ليس حقيقياً بل مجازاً فكذلك من الممكن بكل سهولة أن يكون إتحاده بإمرأة أخرى ويصيرا جسداً واحداً أيضاً .*
*والسؤال هو : أين نجد نص واحد صريح من الكتاب المقدس يحرم تعدد الزوجات ؟ وهل كان هناك تحريم لتعدد الزوجات في العهد القديم ؟ *​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 85​





*السؤال: 86 *
*( الصلب والفداء ) هل جاء من أجل أن يُصلب ؟*
*من أساس العقيدة المسيحية الحالية أن المسيح جاء من أجل أن يصلب وأن الرب إتخذ جسداً بشرياً مخصوص من أجل الصلب والفداء , وأنه قد ضحى بابنه مختاراً وراضٍ بذلك من أجل أن يكفر عن الخطيئة , ولا يختلف في هذا إثنان من النصارى في عصرنا الحالي , والسؤال هو : إن كان الرب جاء خصيصاً من أجل أن يُصلب , فقد كان يصلي لنفسه بتضرعات ودموع حتى صار عرقه كقطرات دم نازلة طالباً من نفسه أن ينجي نفسه من الصلب , دع عنك هذه القصة , ولكني أقول لو أنه جاء لأجل الصلب , فلماذا أرسل رؤيا إلى زوجة بيلاطس الحاكم الذي أمر بصلب يسوع يحاول تنجية نفسه من هذا الصلب كما في إنجيل متى 27 عدد 19: (( واذ كان جالسا على كرسي الولاية ارسلت اليه امرأته قائلة اياك وذلك البار.لاني تألمت اليوم كثيرا في حلم من اجله. (**svd**) لو أنه جاء من أجل الصلب وهو راضي به فلماذا أرسل رؤيا كهذه لزوجة بيلاطس ؟ *​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 86​





*السؤال: 87 *
*( التجسد) هل يجوز أن يتجسد الله ؟*
*هذا السؤال يقودنا إلى سؤال آخر يسبقه وهو هل التجسد هو صفة كمال أم صفة نقصان ؟*
*إن كان التجسد صفة كمال وهذا ما يصرخ به النصارى فالله كان ناقصاً حاشا لله قبل أن يتجسد فبإجماع النصارى الله لم يتجسد قبل المسيح أبداً , وأول تجسده كان في المسيح , ولم يكن متجسداً أزلاً , فبغض النظر أن هذا يعتبر جديد جَدَّ على الله , فإن كان الله أول ما تجسد تجسد في المسيح والتجسد هو صفة كمال فسبحانه وتعالى كان ناقصاً حتى إكتمل بتجسده في المسيح فأصبح متصفاً بالتجسد الذي هو صفة كمال كما تقولون وقبلها لم تكن فيه هذه الصفة فبدونها كان ناقصاً . وهذا كفر صريح لا شك في ذلك فالله لا يوصف بالنقصان أبداً فسبحانه وتعالى علواً كبيراً عن هذا.*
*وإن كان التجسد هو صفة نقصان فهذا كلام جيد ولكن هو كفر أيضاً إن نسبنا لله انه تجسد فمن الكفر وصف الله بأنه متصف بصفة نقصان حاشاه سبحانه *
*والسؤال مرة أخرى هل يجوز التجسد لله أم لا يجوز ؟ ننتظر إجابة مقنعة ؟*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 87​





*السؤال: 88 *
*( الألوهية ) أليس هو الله ؟ فما حاجته لملاك يقويه ؟*
*هذا ما يقوله لوقا في إنجيله 22عدد43 (( وَابْتَعَدَ عَنْهُمْ مَسَافَةً تُقَارِبُ رَمْيَةَ حَجَرٍ، وَرَكَعَ يُصَلِّي 42قَائِلاً : يَاأَبِي، إِنْ شِئْتَ أَبْعِدْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسَ. وَلكِنْ، لِتَكُنْ لاَ مَشِيئَتِي بَلْ مَشِيئَتُكَ. وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ليقويه. وَإِذْ كَانَ فِي صِرَاعٍ، أَخَذَ يُصَلِّي بِأَشَدِّ إِلْحَاحٍ؛ حَتَّى إِنَّ عَرَقَهُ صَارَ كَقَطَرَاتِ دَمٍ نَازِلَةٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. )) كان يدعوا حتى ينجيه ربه من الصلب .*
*إذا كان يسوع الناصري هو الله فكيف يظهر له ملاك من السماء يقويه ؟ إن قلت أنه جاء يقوي ناسوته فأنت تدعوني للضحك , لأن نص الفقرة تقول ((وَظَهَرَ لَهُ مَلاَكٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ليقويه )) لم يقل ليقوي ناسوته دون لاهوته , ثم العجب لماذا لم يقوي لاهوته ناسوته ؟ إنسان يحمل داخله لاهوت الله يحتاج بعدها لملاك ليقويه ؟ أين العقلاء ؟ إن هذا شبيه حينما تقول إن رافعة عملاقة ترفع حجر صغير وزنه كيلو جرام واحد ثم جاءت نملة لتقوي الرافعة على رفع الحجر !! كلام ليس له معنى , الله يحتاج إلى ملاك ليقويه هل تتخيل ذلك ؟*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 88​






*السؤال: 89 *
*هل في الجنة أكل وشرب ومتع حسية ؟*
*جاء في إنجيل متى26عدد 9: واقول لكم اني من الآن لا اشرب من نتاج الكرمة هذا الى ذلك اليوم حينما اشربه معكم جديدا في ملكوت ابي. (**svd**)وفي نفس الإنجيل متى19عدد 29: وكل من ترك بيوتا او اخوة او اخوات او ابا او اما او امرأة او اولادا او حقولا من اجل اسمي يأخذ مئة ضعف ويرث الحياة الابدية.*
*وفي نفس الإنجيل متى10 عدد 28: ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون ان يقتلوها.بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم. (**svd**)*
*وفي إنجيل لوقا 22 عدد 30: لتأكلوا وتشربوا على مائدتي في ملكوتي وتجلسوا على كراسي تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر.*
*وفي نفس إنجيل لوقا 14 عدد 15 فلما سمع ذلك واحد من المتكئين قال له طوبى لمن يأكل خبزا في ملكوت الله. (**svd**) وجاء في سفر الرؤيا رؤيا 2 عدد 7: من له اذن فليسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس.من يغلب فسأعطيه ان يأكل من شجرة الحياة التي في وسط فردوس الله (**svd**)*
*مذهب النصارى في هذا العصر وبالإجماع أنه لا أكل ولا شرب ولا متع حسية في الجنة , وحينما نطالع كل هذه النصوص أعلاه يتضح لنا قطعاً أن هناك أكل وشرب ومتع حسية في الجنة, وهناك أيضاً عذاب وألم للجسد في جهنم , والسؤال هو كيف تقولون أنه لا متع حسية في الجنة بل نكون أرواح ؟ وهل الأرواح تأكل وتشرب ؟*​


:download: ​ 

اجابة السؤال 89​





*السؤال: 90 *
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) مسحه الله بالروح القدس ! *
*يقول بطرس عن المسيح : " يسوع الذي في الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس .. " اعمال 10 عدد 38 . من المعلوم ان المسيحيون يؤمنون بعقيدة التثليث والتي تنص على ان الروح القدس هو الله . وهكذا فإن النص يصبح هكذا : " مسح اللهُ الله بالله " فكيف يكون الله ماسحاً وممسوحاً وممسوحاً به في الوقت ذاته ؟*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 90​






*السؤال: 91 *
*( الألوهية ) من الذي أقامه من الموت؟ وهل هناك إله يقيم إله ؟ لماذا لم يقيم نفسه من الموت ؟*
*أعمال2: 32: فيسوع هذا اقامه الله ونحن جميعا شهود لذلك. (**svd**)*
*أعمال2عدد 24: الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه. (**svd**)*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 91​





*السؤال: 92 *
*( هل معقول ) هل الحية تأكل تراب؟*
*تكوين 3عدد 14: فقال الرب الاله للحيّة لأنك فعلت هذا ملعونة انت من جميع البهائم ومن جميع وحوش البرية.على بطنك تسعين وترابا تأكلين كل ايام حياتك. (**SVD**)*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 92​





*السؤال: 93 *
*( الألوهية ) أليس هو الله ؟ لماذا لم يغفر لهم هو؟*
*لوقا 23عدد 34: فقال يسوع يا ابتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون.وإذ اقتسموا ثيابه اقترعوا عليها (**svd**)*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 93​





*السؤال: 94 *
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) هل روح القدس افضل من الإبن؟*
*لماذا يسمح بالتجديف على الإبن ولا يسمح على الروح ؟*
*لوقا 12عدد 10: وكل من قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.وأما من جدف على الروح القدس فلا يغفر له. (**svd**)*​


:download:​


اجابة السؤال 94​





*السؤال: 95 *
*( الأقانيم والتثليث ) كيف يجلس عن يمين نفسه؟*
*مرقس 16عدد 19: ثم ان الرب بعدما كلمهم ارتفع الى السماء وجلس عن يمين الله. (**svd**)*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 95​





*السؤال: 96*
*( الألوهية ) إن كان يسوع هو الله فكيف يطلب الشيطان من الله أن يسجد له؟*
*لوقا 4عدد 7: فان سجدت امامي يكون لك الجميع(8) فأجابه يسوع وقال اذهب يا شيطان انه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 96​






*السؤال: 97 *
*( أخطاء ) كيف يكون يهوذا الخائن ديان؟*
*متى 19عدد 28: فقال له يسوع الحق اقول لكم انكم انتم الذين تبعتموني في التجديد متى جلس ابن الانسان على كرسي مجده تجلسون انتم ايضا على اثني عشر كرسيا تدينون اسباط اسرائيل الاثني عشر. (**svd**)*
*كيف يشهد يسوع أن يهوذا الخائن سيكون ديان ؟ أم أن يسوع لم يكن يعلم بعد أن يهوذا سيخونه ؟ وأن أحد تلاميذه سيكون في الجحيم ؟*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 97​





*السؤال: 98 *
*( أخطاء ) كم عدد بنو يعقوب إخوة يوسف وأهله حينما دخلوا إلى مصر؟*
*يقول العهد القديم في سفر التكوين 46عدد 26-27 : جميع النفوس ليعقوب التي اتت الى مصر الخارجة من صلبه ما عدا نساء بني يعقوب جميع النفوس ست وستون نفسا. (27) وابنا يوسف اللذان ولدا له في مصر نفسان.جميع نفوس بيت يعقوب التي جاءت الى مصر سبعون (**svd**)*
*بينما يقول العهد الجديد أعمال 7عدد 14: فارسل يوسف واستدعى اباه يعقوب وجميع عشيرته خمسة وسبعين نفسا. (**svd**)*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 98​





*السؤال: 99*
*مــن هـــو فـــــلان الفلانــــــــــي*
*راعوث 4عدد 1: فصعد بوعز الى الباب وجلس هناك واذا بالولي الذي تكلم عنه بوعز عابر.فقال مل واجلس هنا انت يا فلان الفلاني فمال وجلس. (**svd**)*
*لا يعقل أن يكون كتاب من عند الله فيه الوحي ويقول فلان الفلاني ! فمن هو فلان الفلاني هذا ؟*​



:download:​


اجابة السؤال 99​





*السؤال: 100*
*لمن يقول يسوع هذه العبارة لليهود ام للمسلمين ؟؟ أم للنصارى الذين يقولن أننا نخرج الشياطين باسم الرب ؟*
*متى 7عدد 22: كثيرون سيقولون لي في ذلك اليوم يا رب يا رب أليس باسمك تنبأنا وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة. (23)فحينئذ أصرّح لهم اني لم اعرفكم قط.اذهبوا عني يا فاعلي الاثم (**svd**)*
*وختاماً فهذا هو السؤال رقم 100 وعليه نرجوا من أعزائنا الذين يقولون أن القساوسة يصنعون المعجزات ويشفون المرضى ويخرجون الشياطين باسم يسوع, فلمن يقول يسوع هذه الكلمات أعلاه ؟ هل لليهود أم للنصارى أم للمسلمين ؟ وحقيقة لا أدري إن كان القساوسة يفعلون هذا حقيقة فما فائدة المستشفيات ؟ وما فائدة علم الطب ؟ ولماذا كان بابا الفاتيكان يوحنا يبول على نفسه ولا يستطيع أن يتحكم في بوله أو برازه ؟ وهذا منشور في المجلات عن حالة البابا الصحية ؟ لماذا لم يشفي نفسه ؟ أو يشفيه صانعي المعجزات من المؤمنين والقساوسة ؟ وأذكركم بهذا النص في لوقا 17 عدد 6: فقال الرب لو كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذه الجميزة انقلعي وانغرسي في البحر فتطيعكم (**svd**)*
*فلو كان عندكم مقدار من حبة خردل من الإيمان لشفيتم المرضى وحركتم الجبال و لكن يسوع يقول هذه آيات تتبع المؤمنين ويبدوا أنه ليس فيكم مؤمن واحد لأن يسوع يقول إنجيل مرقس 16 عدد 17-18 : وهذه الآيات تتبع المؤمنين.يخرجون الشياطين باسمي ويتكلمون بألسنة جديدة. (18) يحملون حيّات وان شربوا شيئا مميتا لا يضرهم ويضعون ايديهم على المرضى فيبرأون *​ 
​


:download: ​


اجابة السؤال 100​


----------

